# Modelle 2008



## Gelsentrooper (20. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute!

Hat jmd von euch vielleicht auch schon vor der Eurobike nen heissen Tipp, was die 2008er Modelle bzw. Rahmen aussehen. Bei Canyon rücken die ja nicht mit der Sprache raus! 

LG


----------



## Bechy (20. Juli 2007)

Ich habe keine Ahnung.
Meiner Meinung nach, werden die Bikes (rein vom Aussehen) wie die 2007er aussehen.
Da dieses 2007-Outfit ja noch recht neu ist. Somit werden es die Canyon-Leute sicherlich beibehalten. Vielleicht gibt es mal wieder ein paar frische Farben.

Aber das werden wir sicherlich zur EuroBike sehen.
War jemand von euch schonmal zur EuroBike? Bzw beim Canyon-Stand. Ich will dieses Jahr zu Eurobike und mir speziell die 2008er Canyons (Hardtail) anschauen. Und evtl mal damit eine Runde fahren. Oder ist einer Probefahrt nur mit ewigen Wartezeiten verbunden?

MfG,
bechy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelsentrooper (20. Juli 2007)

Die Eurobike wäre mit Sicherheit mal interessant. Speziell die Hardtails interessieren mich nämlich auch. Was die Farben angeht, finde ich das "eingebürgerte" schlichte schwarz sehr edel wirkend. Leider habe ich mich dieses Jahr zu spät entschieden, mir ein Canyon ( Grand Canyon 7.0 ) zu bestellen. Hoffe mal, was gerade das Rahmendesign angeht, dass es ähnlich ausfällt. Alles Geschmackssache! ;-)


----------



## fitze (20. Juli 2007)

Probefahrt gibts auf der Bike bei Canyon nicht. Sind nur einzelne Bikes auf Ständern zu bewundern.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## TAILor (29. Juli 2007)

ich hoffe canyon bringt mal etwas mehr farbe ins spiel. muss ja nicht bei allen modellen sein, aber ich hätt gern mal n bike das etwas bunter ist. muss ja nicht gleich so brutal wie bei merida etc ausfallen, aber n schönes zweifarbiges wär schon mal was...


----------



## Gelsentrooper (29. Juli 2007)

Ich sage nur: Black Is Beautiful! ;-)

Gegen Applikation in Titan, Gold oder Silber habe ich natürlich auch nichts!

Gibts denn schon Bilder der neuen Rahmen ( ausser dem vom dem neuen Carbon-Fully! )?

LG


----------



## User129 (29. Juli 2007)

meine hier mal gelesen zu haben, das nächstes Jahr ein leichteres Torque raus kommen soll.

wurde nicht auch schon mal von einem Dirt Bike geredet?


----------



## reinhard9999 (30. Juli 2007)

Gibts einen Nachfolger fürs F10? War ja schon das dritte Baujahr.


----------



## unchained (30. Juli 2007)

wie siehts mit den torques jenseits der 180mm aus?  

ist dieses jahr auch mal ne doppelbrückengabel im gespräch?


----------



## Langley (31. Juli 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> wie siehts mit den torques jenseits der 180mm aus?
> 
> ist dieses jahr auch mal ne doppelbrückengabel im gespräch?



Das genau ist es was ich für Whistler brauche. Aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben...

Langley


----------



## Airwastl (23. August 2007)

Auch wenn der letzte eintrag schon etwas her ist. 
ich antworte trotzdem ma  

für 08 gibts ein dirtbike, kann man zZ auch kurz auf der canyon hp betrachten! hab den "prototypen" oder so^^ in leogang gesehen. sah ganz schön aus.

gruß
basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (23. August 2007)

Dann ergänze ich auch mal bissl.
Die Torque FR bekommen ne neue Leitungsführung (seitlich) und auch das Maxle hinten verpasst. Geo gleich. Es wird ein Torque ES geben. Quasi ein Leicht-Torque mit rundem Rohrsatz. Es bleibt bei einem FRX.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## unchained (24. August 2007)

woher weischdn des? Aber das klingt ja schonmal guuuuut


----------



## Der Yeti (24. August 2007)

Hoffentlich werden die Torques von 07 günstig im Sparbuch rausgehauen


----------



## Trail-Surfer (24. August 2007)

Den Dirtjumper kann man in der "bike" Ausgabe bewundern... Stefan Hermmann fährt eins.
genauso wie des neue Rcefully...


----------



## NilsS (24. August 2007)

Und wie siehts in der Richtung Nerve XC aus ? Gibt es hier Neuerungen ? Anderer Rahmen oder Komponenten ? Ich denke/hoffe mal 2008er Material wird wenigstens verbaut oder ?  

little OT: Sagt mal was sind denn eigentlich die aktuell im Outlet angebotenen Nerve XC Pro´s ? Von den verbauten Komponenten her siehts doch irgendwie aus wie zusammengeschusterte Modelle mit 2006er Material, was noch im Regal über war.


----------



## Ninja2007 (27. August 2007)

Ich finde die Pro Bikes auch irgendwie auch einen Mix zwischen einigen Rädern und auch der Preis sieht eher NORMAL als ein ANGEBOT aus!

Außerdem warum sollte man einfach so diese Pro Bikes bauen?

Was haltet ihr davon`??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (27. August 2007)

Ninja2007 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Pro Bikes auch irgendwie auch einen Mix zwischen einigen Rädern und auch der Preis sieht eher NORMAL als ein ANGEBOT aus!
> 
> Außerdem warum sollte man einfach so diese Pro Bikes bauen?
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon`??


 
Ich hab ja letzte Woche gerade eins dieser Pro Bikes bekommen... Natuerlich macht Canyon damit seine Lager leer. Und guenstig sind die schon, haben alle DT Swiss Laufraeder, X.0 Carbon Schaltwerke und Talas Gabel.
Das erweitert den Einsatzbereich nen bisschen in Richtung ES.

Passt schon.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Roitherkur (27. August 2007)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Ich hab ja letzte Woche gerade eins dieser Pro Bikes bekommen... Natuerlich macht Canyon damit seine Lager leer. Und guenstig sind die schon, haben alle DT Swiss Laufraeder, X.0 Carbon Schaltwerke und Talas Gabel.
> Das erweitert den Einsatzbereich nen bisschen in Richtung ES.
> 
> Passt schon.
> ...



Seh ich genau so. Für Canyonverhältnisse hält sich das Schnäppchen natürlich in Grenzen, aber wenn man bedenkt wie schwer es ist überhaupt noch ein Fully zu bekommen, dann freut man sich über solch ein Angebot. Und ob die Gabel oder was auch immer aus 2007 oder 2006 ist, sowas ist mir ziemlich wurscht. 

Ich find die Preise top und ein vergleichbares Rad von Cube, Ghost oder was auch immer hätte locker an die 2500,- gekostet.


----------



## GerhardO (27. August 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Dann ergänze ich auch mal bissl.
> Die Torque FR bekommen ne neue Leitungsführung (seitlich) und auch das Maxle hinten verpasst. Geo gleich. Es wird ein Torque ES geben. Quasi ein Leicht-Torque mit rundem Rohrsatz. Es bleibt bei einem FRX.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Die seitlichen Leitungen dann aber hoffentlich auf der Antriebsseite! Es ist kein Spass, die Leitungen beim Hochtragen andauernd im Genick zu haben...


----------



## fitze (27. August 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Die seitlichen Leitungen dann aber hoffentlich auf der Antriebsseite! Es ist kein Spass, die Leitungen beim Hochtragen andauernd im Genick zu haben...



Ja, antriebsseite


----------



## Ninja2007 (27. August 2007)

Ich bin ja schon mal gespannt was beim Sparbuch alles reinkommt! 

Jetzt geht es ja bald mal los!!

Fährt von euch eigentlich wer auf die Eurobike?? Sind die neuen Modelle ab dann im Internet auch ersichtlich oder??


----------



## testi2 (29. August 2007)

Wäre super wenn auch Canyon die 2008er Bikes samt Preis und Details ins Internet stellt, wie es Red Bull auf rose.de schon gemacht hat....
So sieht man ob es sich auszahlt auf das Sparbuch zu warten - und ein  Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz kann ja nie schaden ...


----------



## Augus1328 (29. August 2007)

ruhig Blut   machen Sie sicherlich sobald`s los geht...


----------



## NilsS (29. August 2007)

testi2 schrieb:


> Wäre super wenn auch Canyon die 2008er Bikes samt Preis und Details ins Internet stellt, wie es Red Bull auf rose.de schon gemacht hat....



wirtschaftlich unklug und wird Canyon sicherlich so lange es geht herauszögern.

Nicht alles wird kundenorientiert bedacht ;-)


----------



## ashtray (30. August 2007)

Soviel hat sich bislang ja nicht getan. Schade, das ESX war 07 das letzte Mal wohl da.

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2007/mtb2008.html


----------



## Dämon__ (30. August 2007)

Weiß wird die Farbe 2008 werden und die Rahmen denke ich werden sich nicht großartig ändern nur die Federwege werden immer mehr zunehmen, das ist im Moment der Trend, auch die neuen Komponenten werden zum Einsatz kommen. 
Aber ob alles Gut ist wird sich in der Praxis zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (30. August 2007)

Weiße ES bzw AM wären SUPER 

Die Modelle sind ja bereits online (canyon.com) also an den Rahmen ändert sich fast nichts.
Aber ne Info zu den Farben wäre wirklich angebracht!!

edit: Seh ich da am Torque FRX ein 1,5er Steuerrohr? oO


----------



## thto (30. August 2007)

mich hätte das torque es näher interessiert


----------



## oo7 (30. August 2007)

Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert ...

keine Farben
keine Ausstattungsdetails
keine Preise

... ätzend

Sie könnten, wo jetzt eh schon Eurobike ist, ruhig mit ein paar Eckdaten rausrücken.

Also Michael S. ... raus mit der Sprache  

Das Torque ES bekommt runde Rohre. Vielleicht spendiert Canyon den Torques ne schöne 36er Talas RC2


----------



## cos75 (30. August 2007)

thto schrieb:


> mich hätte das torque es näher interessiert



Mich auch. Die MTB 2008 Seite ist ja mal echt langweilig. Gähn...


----------



## xstephanx (30. August 2007)

Häh?
Auf der 2008er Seite sieht das FRX ja genauso aus wie das von 2007.-Bleibt das so, oder ist das noch das 07er und das 08er wird erst noch veröffentlicht...

*verwirrt*


----------



## Ninja2007 (30. August 2007)

Die sollen schön langsam mit der Sprache rausrücken!

Immerhin ist die Eurobike ja schon im Laufen!

Bin schon auf das neue XC gespannt - und ob die Dämpfer wieder von FOX oder von Rox Shoxs sind"!

Robert


----------



## Knuffi (30. August 2007)

Wenn ich das im Messekatalog richtg verstanden habe wird es das ES als AM mit Fox Fahrwerk geben und als Enduro mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk. 

Ich hoffe mit dem RS Fahrwerk gibt es das es unter 13 KG.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (30. August 2007)

Hallo,

sitze gerade an der Säule an der unsere Webcam hängt. Schönen Gruss also von der Eurobike 

Wie jedes Jahr: Wir nutzen die Eurobike um unsere Neuheiten vorzustellen (in diesem Jahr Stitched, Torque ES, Lux MR und natürlich die komplett neue Rennradlinie), nicht um unser komplettes Programm zu veröffentlichen. Das wird, wie jedes Jahr, wieder etwas später im Herbst geschehen. Wir arbeiten bereits an der neuen Webseite und den Katalogen. Termin wird es von mir jetzt noch keinen geben, aber sicher wird es etwas früher als im letzten Jahr sein. Und wie jedes Jahr wird auch natürlich hier wieder eine ausführliche Vorschau vor dem Relaunch der Webseite geben.

Kurze Begriffserklärung: Nerve ES heißt jetzt Nerve AM, Nerve ESX heißt jetzt Nerve ES. Passt unserer Meinung nach besser zum Einsatzprofil der Bikes.

Weiße Nerve AM / ES? Gute Idee 

Viele Grüße,

Michael
Michael


----------



## renderscout (30. August 2007)

@Michael,

sachma, kann man bei euch doch Bikes probefahren auf dem Stand?! Da steht doch grad jemand mitm Radl inna Hand?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (30. August 2007)

Hat jetzt mal jemand die neuen Bikes abgelichtet???


----------



## Der Yeti (30. August 2007)

Alle 08er sind online: http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2007/mtb2008.html

Noch keine Preise etc!

Die wesentlichen Veränderungen/Neuerungen: Lux, Stitched, FIO

Torque und der Rest sind wohl vom Rahmen her gleich geblieben, die Ausstattung hat sich wohl auch nur vereinzelt geändert


----------



## braintrust (30. August 2007)

watt..weißes esx/ ES...grml


----------



## Ninja2007 (30. August 2007)

Irgendwie sieht das LUX MR dem Scott Spark echt ähnlich!

Oder täusche ich mich da??







Wann ist letztes Jahr die Homepage akualisiert worden mit den Preisen usw??

Weiß das noch wer?

Robert


----------



## User129 (30. August 2007)

Torque ES 7 hört sich schon mal sehr gut an!!

PS: Es gibt etliche Bikes denen das Lux ähnelt.


----------



## oo7 (30. August 2007)

@Michael

... da dein Posteingang voll ist eben so:

Hallo Michael,

weiße ES/AM mit schwarzem Canyon Schriftzug ... das wäre ein echter Traum!! Darf ich hoffen?? ... sonst hol ich mir jetzt doch noch ein schwarzes 2007er.

Gruß
Martin

edit: "Sand Blasted Anodized White" =>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ninja2007 (30. August 2007)

Weißes XC mir schwarzem Schriftzug wäre auch Toll!!!


----------



## renderscout (30. August 2007)

@staabi,

Ja mei wo gibt´s denn diese kleinen sportlichen Handtäschen in Eurem Programm...?!


----------



## Der Yeti (30. August 2007)

Michael, kannst du mal was zu den preisen der 08er torques sagen???

Nur eine tendenz bitte

teurer oder preiswerter?


----------



## Bechy (30. August 2007)

Ninja2007 schrieb:


> .aspx?ig3id=1&ig2id=2&ig1id=263&ig3=Mountainbikes&ig2=Scott&ig1=Spark%20%20Neu![/IMG]
> 
> Wann ist letztes Jahr die Homepage akualisiert worden mit den Preisen usw??
> 
> Weiß das noch wer?



Ganz genau weiß ich es nicht mehr, aber vor November/Dezember war es glaube ich nicht. Jedoch bin ich mir da nicht sicher... Ich habe es nur noch gaanz grob in Erinnerung.


----------



## Bechy (30. August 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> @staabi,
> 
> Ja mei wo gibt´s denn diese kleinen sportlichen Handtäschen in Eurem Programm...?!



so eine will ich auch!!!!
Wird es die nächstes Jahr mit im Programm geben?
Oder gibt es die zu einem GrandCanyon 9 sl mit dazu?


----------



## testi2 (30. August 2007)

Laut Fotos siehts beim Spectral fast so aus, als hätten die 2008 weniger Federweg als das Nerve AM. Es scheint leider auch so, als wären sie den Formula Bremsen treu geblieben - nach all den Problemen. Andere Hersteller sind schon auf die XT Scheibenbremsen umgestiegen - na dann will ich mal hoffen - vielleicht bis zum endgültigen Katalog ...
Die erste Canyon-Bildergallerie von der Eurobike ist jetzt übrigens online ! Werden sicherlich noch einige MTB Fotos dazukommen.


----------



## dawncore (30. August 2007)

Ja, bis jetzt fast nur RennradFotos.

Aber eins muss ich sagen, und das war mein erster Eindruck: viel hat sich aber nicht geändert gegenüber den 2008er Modellen, worauf ich doch sehr gehofft habe. Die ES/AMler und XCler könnten glatt als 07er durchgehen.


----------



## Boombe (30. August 2007)

das stitched sieht ja ma panne aus- was soll da ""fetzig"" designed sein?


----------



## Trail-Surfer (30. August 2007)

ich find die ausgestellete version auch nich so olle, hoffentlich wird des besser!
Kann man nur hoffen, das die Geo hält was sie verspricht, sieht jedenfalls einigermasen gut aus, auf den ersten Blick....


----------



## franzf (31. August 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> das stitched sieht ja ma panne aus- was soll da ""fetzig"" designed sein?





			
				Canyon-HP schrieb:
			
		

> Ausgestattet mit besten Parts von Acros, Schwalbe, Formula wartet das Bike mit optischen Highlights wie DoppelschweiÃnÃ¤hten und einer *Tibor Simai Edition im âRaw- Finishâ* auf.


Ich denke das ist die Special-Edition, welche euch nicht so zusagt. Ich bin mir sicher es gibt andere Versionen mit Canyon-Ã¼blichem Schriftzug + Farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (31. August 2007)

Es sieht wohl ganz so aus, als würde das Torque ES mit dem neuen Rock Shox Monarch kommen. Auf den bin ich besonders gespannt...
Zu sehen ist das in der Gallery von der Eurobike auf der Canyon Homepage.
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2007/galerie/galerie.html


----------



## Christian_74 (31. August 2007)

Das grüne Rennrad ist ja puaj!! Da hat Cannondale das Grün besser im Griff.


----------



## oo7 (31. August 2007)

Da sind einige Sachen zu sehen ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297268

... im Hintergrund hängt ein weißes Lux 

edit: hinter`m Stiched ist rechts ein Torque ES zusehen  oO


----------



## User129 (31. August 2007)

ja hat sone graue Gabel, könnte das ne 36er sein?


----------



## oo7 (31. August 2007)

User129 schrieb:


> ja hat sone graue Gabel, könnte das ne 36er sein? : (


----------



## dawncore (31. August 2007)

Also eigentlich wollte ich mir ein zweites Canyon kaufen, aber wenn ich das mir so ansehe wie das Torque ES oben sind die Bikes Farblich/Designtechnisch ein Griff in den Arsch. Da ist z.B. Lapierre um Längen weiter.


----------



## Der Yeti (31. August 2007)

Mein  Tipp: Ein 07er im Outlet kaufen und glücklich werden, wobei sich ja 2008 eh nichts geändert hat, also warum solte man nicht ab 8.9 zugreifen?!


----------



## Roitherkur (31. August 2007)

Ja designmässig muss Canyon noch ein bisschen nachlegen. Die Räder sind halt keine Schönheiten, aber dafür super P/L und solide.


----------



## loxa789 (31. August 2007)

finde ich nicht aber über geschmack lässt sich ja streiten.
lg loxa789


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (31. August 2007)

ich hoffe nur das es dann bei den günstigeren ne schöne Lyrik U-Turn gibt und keine 36er...

Ansonsten finde ich die Torques sehr schick und was an Lapierre Bikes farblich so schön sein soll ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## E=MC² (31. August 2007)

Torque ES:
http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike2007/bikes/pages/Canyon Torque ES9.0.htm


----------



## User129 (31. August 2007)

sehr nett mit Formula one ^^
sieht aber nach dem alten Rahmen aus was ich aber net schlimm finde, weil wenn er gut ist


----------



## sebot.rlp (1. September 2007)

Weiß jemand ob am jetztigen ESX, bald ES wieder die Rock Shox Pike verbaut wird oder welche Gabel an montiert wird?


----------



## User129 (2. September 2007)

hm also die zugverlegung am Torque gefällt mir jetzt nicht so
eine überm Schriftzug eine drunter... und der Zug vom Schaltwerk macht auch ne heftige Kurve
wenn schon dann beide zusammen.


----------



## Lasse (2. September 2007)

Das Torque ES ist komplett neu: runde Rohre statt eckig, etwas längeres Oberrohr, etwas höheres Tretlager, Wippe wird noch an den neuen Dämpfer angepasst. Überarbeitete Zugverlegung, geringeres Gewicht. Tourentauglicher und leichter als letztes Jahr. Das Torque FR und das FRX bleiben unverändert.

Greetings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (2. September 2007)

kurze frage , in wie fern ist es ein großer unterschied bzgl runder und eckiger rohre ?
lasse du kennst dich doch sehr gut aus.....


----------



## thto (2. September 2007)

sind die rohre von der dicker her anders als die es modelle ?


----------



## cos75 (2. September 2007)

Also ich finde jetzt nicht mehr wo es auf der Canyon Homepage gestanden ist, aber dort stand, dass der Torque ES Rahmen 300g leichter als der FR Rahmen ist. Das wären dann 3,1 kg, also immerhin noch 400g schwerer als der Nerve ES Rahmen.



Lasse schrieb:


> Wippe wird noch an den neuen Dämpfer angepasst



Warum muss die Wippe an den neuen Dämpfer angepasst werden ? Ist der Monarch auch so progressiv wie der Pearl ?


----------



## thto (2. September 2007)

jawoll danke dir markus, schaut sehr gut aus, was denkst du ?


----------



## cos75 (2. September 2007)

thto schrieb:


> jawoll danke dir markus, schaut sehr gut aus, was denkst du ?


Hmm...naja, weiß nicht so recht, die neuen Bikes versetzen mich einfach nicht so richtig in Kauflaune .
Könnte mir ja auch ne Lyrik oder 55 fürs ESX kaufen (Lasse ist das so auch mal gefahren) und ich hab mein ganz eigenes Torque Light.


----------



## thto (2. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Hmm...naja, weiß nicht so recht, die neuen Bikes versetzen mich einfach nicht so richtig in Kauflaune .
> Könnte mir ja auch ne Lyrik oder 55 fürs ESX kaufen (Lasse ist das so auch mal gefahren) und ich hab mein ganz eigenes Torque Light.



haste auch wieder recht, die frage ist, ob sich mitm nem torque der fahrstil so ändert, dass eines gerechtfertigt ist, könnte aber sein


----------



## fitze (3. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Hmm...naja, weiß nicht so recht, die neuen Bikes versetzen mich einfach nicht so richtig in Kauflaune .
> Könnte mir ja auch ne Lyrik oder 55 fürs ESX kaufen (Lasse ist das so auch mal gefahren) und ich hab mein ganz eigenes Torque Light.




Ich weiß nicht was die 55 taugt, aber nimm keine Lyrik!...


----------



## cos75 (3. September 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was die 55 taugt, aber nimm keine Lyrik!...


Was stimmt mit deiner nicht ?


----------



## Lasse (3. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Warum muss die Wippe an den neuen Dämpfer angepasst werden ? Ist der Monarch auch so progressiv wie der Pearl ?



Grundsätzlich ist das ja mal sehr löblich, daß die die Kinematik dem neuen Dämpfer anpassen. Der Monarch ist optisch zumindest mit kleinerer Luftkammer ausgestattet und deshalb vermutlich etwas progressiver als der Evolver. Ist aber Spekulation. Tatsache ist, sie passen es an.

400 Gramm weniger Rahmengewicht und vermutlich nochmal 300 Gramm weniger beim Dämpfer. Das macht schon einiges aus. Mit der neuen Geo dürfte es dann wieder mehr dem Nerve ES-X ähneln - nur mit mehr Hub. Eine Nische mehr abgedeckt - finde ich vernünftiger, als den schweren Rahmen weiter mit extremen Leichtparts zu tunen und damit die Bergabeigenschaften zu verwässern.


----------



## fitze (3. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Was stimmt mit deiner nicht ?



Ach, irgendwie hat sie mich nicht so 100%ig überzeugt. Performance is zwar OK, aber sie rauscht mir einfach viel zu schnell durch den Federweg. Härtere Feder wäre aber zu hart weil SAG und Ansprechverhalten stimmen. Bei kleinen Sachen nutzt sie aber schon 100%. Außerdem lässt sie sich nicht richtig in der Zugstufe verstellen. Ich hab auch schon erfolglos mit dem Ölstand experimentiert. Zusätzlich gibt es Probleme mit Knarzenden Kronen (nicht bei ir) Ich denk ich werd se über Winter mal einschicken und dann mal schauen. Sollte sich nix ändern und sich die neuen Marzocchi als brauchbar erweisen denke ich über ne neue 66 nach.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nm_sushi (3. September 2007)

gibts schon einen preis für das stitched?


----------



## Lasse (4. September 2007)

Gewicht Torque ES - Modell von der Messe: 13,9 Kilo ohne Pedale. Nicht schlecht...


----------



## felixsc (4. September 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Gewicht Torque ES - Modell von der Messe: 13,9 Kilo ohne Pedale. Nicht schlecht...



Das ist doch der HAMMER!


----------



## User129 (4. September 2007)

ich hoffe nur, dass sich dadurch die Bikepark tauglichkeit nicht allzu sehr einschränkt.


----------



## HC-Maxi (4. September 2007)

nm_sushi schrieb:


> gibts schon einen preis für das stitched?



würd mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## felixsc (5. September 2007)

Also ich wÃ¼rde sagen ,dass das Stitched so um die 1000 â¬ kostet, ausser es ist  ein Canyon Preis ,dann bestimmt so 700 â¬.


----------



## Christian_74 (5. September 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Gewicht Torque ES - Modell von der Messe: 13,9 Kilo ohne Pedale. Nicht schlecht...



14Kg ist super! Da wiegt mein XC in Winterausstattung schon mehr!


----------



## cpetit (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es diese Rad "Lux MR" nur in Carbon.  

Kennt jemand schon die Preise?


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. September 2007)

Es sieht auf den Fotos so aus, als ob Canyon auf dem Torque ES eine "FOX 36 VAN RC2" verbaut oder?

Hat jemand schon Informationen zu den Federelementen bei den Nerve ES/AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (5. September 2007)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Canyon ins TES eine Gabel rein baut die man nicht absenken kann.


----------



## Lasse (5. September 2007)

Gabel ist eine Talas.


----------



## sebot.rlp (6. September 2007)

Wenn in das neue ES (jetzige ESX) eine Talas reinkäme, dann gibt es ja überhaupt keinen Unterschied mehr zum AM (jetziges ES).

Die Pike von Rock Shox hat bisher die beiden Bikes so richtig erst unterschieden.


----------



## Lasse (6. September 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Wenn in das neue ES (jetzige ESX) eine Talas reinkäme, dann gibt es ja überhaupt keinen Unterschied mehr zum AM (jetziges ES).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich meinte das Torque. Keine Ahnung welche Gabel im Nerve steckt.


----------



## tom23" (6. September 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es diese Rad "Lux MR" nur in Carbon.
> 
> Kennt jemand schon die Preise?



ja, nur Carbon

soll mitTop Parts unter 4000 Euro kosten, wschl 3899,- oder 3999,- oder so.


----------



## Didi123 (6. September 2007)

tom23";4033573 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, nur Carbon
> 
> soll mitTop Parts unter 4000 Euro kosten, wschl 3899,- oder 3999,- oder so.



 Uaah, das sind in richtigem Geld *DM 8000 .-* !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (6. September 2007)

ja, und in Schilling sind es 56.000, in Lire sogar 12.000 000!!


----------



## felixsc (7. September 2007)

Weiß auch schon einer den Preis des Torque ES??
Muss es unbedingt wissen


----------



## renderscout (7. September 2007)

felixsc schrieb:


> Weiß auch schon einer den Preis des Torque ES??
> Muss es unbedingt wissen



Ja, CANYON!


----------



## felixsc (7. September 2007)

Hey,du hast ja Bobby´s Bike designed!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!
Das Design gefällt mir von Tag zu Tag besser


----------



## renderscout (7. September 2007)

Danke!


----------



## MasterAss (7. September 2007)

Was schätzt ihr wann der neue Katalog, sprich Website, herauskommen?
Habe voll Bock auf ein Spectral...


----------



## deevino (11. September 2007)

Canyon hat scheinbar schon wieder ein Neuigkeiten-Häppchen in der neuen Bike versteckt:
Nachdem Stefan Herrman in der Ausgabe 09/07 bereits das Stitched erlkönigte, ist er in der Ausgabe 10/07 auf einem (vermutlich DEM neuen) ES zu sehen.
Mit Stahlfeder-Fahrwerk von Manitou (Nixon/Swinger?)!?
Dürfte aber vermutlich, wie auch die Maxxis-Bereifung und die Magura-Scheiben, eher seinem Sponsorenarrangement entsprechen, als die neue Werksausstattung von Canyon sein. Erinnere mich da an ein Steppenwolf Tycoon von ihm, dass er auch mit einer Travis und nem Swinger 6-Way auf FR getrimmt hatte... 

Es bleibt also spannend weil man wie so oft zwar was sieht, aber noch nichts Neues dadurch herfährt... 

Am Samstag meine ich dem Verkäufer, direkt darauf angesprochen, entlockt zu haben, dass es auch 2008 wieder ein ES mit RS-Fahrwerk geben wird. Definitiv wollte er sich dann aber doch nicht äußern... Ich will´s aber mal hoffen und das dann kaufen!


----------



## cos75 (11. September 2007)

deevino schrieb:


> Am Samstag meine ich dem Verkäufer, direkt darauf angesprochen, entlockt zu haben, dass es auch 2008 wieder ein ES mit RS-Fahrwerk geben wird. Definitiv wollte er sich dann aber doch nicht äußern... Ich will´s aber mal hoffen und das dann kaufen!



Du meinst das Torque ES oder Nerve ES ? 
Staabi hat hier schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, dass man beim Nerve ES zwischen Rock Shox und Fox Fahrwerk wählen kann. Mit 140mm gibt es ja dann nur die Pike und den Pearl Dämpfer gibt es 2008 nicht mehr, dann wird der Dämpfer ein Monarch (hoffentlich mit der großen Luftkammer).


----------



## thto (11. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Du meinst das Torque ES oder Nerve ES ?
> Staabi hat hier schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, dass man beim Nerve ES zwischen Rock Shox und Fox Fahrwerk wählen kann. Mit 140mm gibt es ja dann nur die Pike und den Pearl Dämpfer gibt es 2008 nicht mehr, dann wird der Dämpfer ein Monarch (hoffentlich mit der großen Luftkammer).



klär uns bitte auf was meinst du mit "hoffentlich großer luftkammer"


----------



## cos75 (11. September 2007)

thto schrieb:


> klär uns bitte auf was meinst du mit "hoffentlich großer luftkammer"


Naja, es gibt den Monarch mit großer Luftkammer (linearere Kennlinie) und kleiner Luftkammer (progressivere Kennlinie). Da der Nerve ES Hinterbau so progressiv ist, passt da eher ein linearer Dämpfer rein. Wie linear oder progressiv der Monarch genau ist weiß aber keiner, weil es ihn noch nicht gibt. Aber vielleicht ist Canyon den Dämpfer ja schon gefahren ? Da würde mich speziell der Unterschied der Kennlinien zum Pearl und Fox RP23 interessieren (Bikehersteller bekommen ja solche Informationen, der Endkunde leider nicht). Bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einem möglichst linearen Luftdämpfer für mein ESX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deevino (11. September 2007)

Ist ein Nerve ES. Das "X" fehlt, soweit ich das erkennen kann... 

Gegen den Monarch spricht ja nix, mit dem Pearl hatten ja scheinbar so einige ihre Problemchen, oder?


----------



## thto (11. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt den Monarch mit großer Luftkammer (linearere Kennlinie) und kleiner Luftkammer (progressivere Kennlinie). Da der Nerve ES Hinterbau so progressiv ist, passt da eher ein linearer Dämpfer rein. Wie linear oder progressiv der Monarch genau ist weiß aber keiner, weil es ihn noch nicht gibt. Aber vielleicht ist Canyon den Dämpfer ja schon gefahren ? Da würde mich speziell der Unterschied der Kennlinien zum Pearl und Fox RP23 interessieren (Bikehersteller bekommen ja solche Informationen, der Endkunde leider nicht). Bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einem möglichst linearen Luftdämpfer für mein ESX.



hi markus,
danke für die antwort, ok habs verstande, sag mal hast du nicht anstatt des pearls jetzt den DT drin ? dachte der ist ok ? sind ende sep am walchensee und wollen ein paar nette touren fahren,kannst du mir en paar tippes per pm senden ?
vg
tt


----------



## cos75 (11. September 2007)

thto schrieb:


> sind ende sep am walchensee und wollen ein paar nette touren fahren,kannst du mir en paar tippes per pm senden ?
> vg
> tt


hast pm


----------



## thto (11. September 2007)

du auch, herzlichen dank


----------



## Bechy (12. September 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> @staabi,
> 
> Ja mei wo gibt´s denn diese kleinen sportlichen Handtäschen in Eurem Programm...?!




Gibt es etwas Neues zu der Tasche???

Die hätte ich gern 
Absolut wäre ja, wenn die jeder Canyon-Käufer gratis dazu bekommt


----------



## renderscout (12. September 2007)

Das waren "nur" GiveAways am Canyon Stand. Laut Aussage von Canyon.


----------



## braintrust (12. September 2007)

aber staabi meinte doch mal dass 2008 es auch endlich paar klamotten und son zeug geben soll...ist ja bei anderen marken auch schon gang und gebe....


----------



## Bechy (12. September 2007)

Schade ;(

Aber vielleicht taucht diese Tasche ja 2008 im Sortiment auf 
Wenn nicht ist auch nicht sooo schlimm, da es besser ist wenn sich Canyon auf die Räder konzentriert und nicht auf irgendwelche Taschen oder so LOL


----------



## Jacki.de (19. September 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> @staabi,
> 
> Ja mei wo gibt´s denn diese kleinen sportlichen Handtäschen in Eurem Programm...?!



Die Taschen gab es gratis im MTB-Camp von Stefan Herrmann in Willingen.

Aber die gute Design-Arbeit hat bei CANYON anscheinend mit der Tasche aufgehört. Hab gesehen dass das neue WXC mit "Blümchen" verziert ist.
Bin ich froh, dass ich das 2007er Modell habe.
Ich dachte eigentlich Canyon wüsste, dass Frauen an einem Bike weder rosa, hellblau, lila, Schmetterlinge noch Blümchen brauchen. Sondern das was sie bisher immer geliefert haben: Super durchdachte funktionale Bikes denen man ansah, dass man damit jede Menge Spaß haben würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (20. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,
weiss jemand, ab wann das LUX erhältlich ist? ab welchem Monat?
War leider nicht auf der Eurobike..
Danke im voraus


----------



## Langley (20. September 2007)

Jacki.de schrieb:


> Aber die gute Design-Arbeit hat bei CANYON anscheinend mit der Tasche aufgehört. Hab gesehen dass das neue WXC mit "Blümchen" verziert ist.
> Bin ich froh, dass ich das 2007er Modell habe.
> Ich dachte eigentlich Canyon wüsste, dass Frauen an einem Bike weder rosa, hellblau, lila, Schmetterlinge noch Blümchen brauchen. Sondern das was sie bisher immer geliefert haben: Super durchdachte funktionale Bikes denen man ansah, dass man damit jede Menge Spaß haben würde.



Und das man mit dem neuen Bike keinen Spass mehr haben wird siehst Du an den Blümchen ? Unser neues Norco Bike nächstes Jahr wird auch hellblau sein - hmm, dann kann es ja wohl nicht viel taugen.

Beste Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Friuli-Jay (20. September 2007)

Also meine Signorina will Blümchen!Auf einem billigem bike passt es nicht,aber auf einem seriösem high tech MTB hat das doch wieder was..


----------



## Jacki.de (20. September 2007)

Ich meine nur dass sich Frauen-Bikes außer in der Geometrie nicht von Herrenbikes unterscheiden müssen.


----------



## ConeBone (20. September 2007)

Jacki.de schrieb:


> Ich meine nur dass sich Frauen-Bikes außer in der Geometrie nicht von Herrenbikes unterscheiden müssen.


Kommt halt drauf an, was für eine Frau (die einen mögens halt mit Blumen, die anderen eher universell) drauf fährt und wie das Design nachher zusammenpasst.

edit: Ausserdem wirds sicher nur nen optionales Rahmendesign sein..


----------



## lennarth (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab ne Frage und hoff jemand kann sie mir beantworten.
Wird das Torque FR 7.0 '08 ne andre lackierung bekommen?
Mir gefällt das rot vom '07er nicht...
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (23. Oktober 2007)

Die Frage wird beantwortet wenn die Homepage online ist bzw. das Preview gestartet wird.


----------



## kopfkissen (24. Oktober 2007)

hat jemand nen Bild (eurobike) vom neuen nerve es?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. Oktober 2007)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> hat jemand nen Bild (eurobike) vom neuen nerve es?



Meinst Du das ehemalige ES was jetzt das AM wird das das alte ESX? Denn für das AM würde ich mich auch stark interessieren. Hoffe, dass die Vorschau bald kommt, denn es war die Rede von Ende Oktober Anfang November.


----------



## kopfkissen (28. Oktober 2007)

Meine das neue Modell.


----------



## Hitzi (1. November 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas Neues zu der Tasche???
> 
> Die hätte ich gern
> Absolut wäre ja, wenn die jeder Canyon-Käufer gratis dazu bekommt



Ich habe so eine Tasche in Willingen nach einem Technik Seminar abgegriffen


----------



## timson1000 (2. November 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch 
ich würde mich für das neue es/am und das trorque es interessieren.
vorallem bilder vom am habe ich noch nicht sichten können? vllt hat jem. eins?
mfg
timson


----------



## braintrust (2. November 2007)

wie schon super oft gesagt wurde...es gibt bisher nur die fotos von der eurobike...wartet doch einfach bis die neuen bikes auf der homepage sind...


----------



## timson1000 (2. November 2007)

von der eurobike habe ich bisher auch kein foto vom neuen am gesehen oder wurde es nicht ausgestellt?


----------



## timson1000 (6. November 2007)

eingeschlafen?


----------



## Muehi (13. November 2007)

Es tut sich was... oder vielleicht auch nicht. 

Morgen ist die Hotline lt. News nur eingeschränkt erreichbar, wegen Mitarbeiterschulung - vielleicht auf die neuen Modelle? Vielleicht gibts gleich danach die Preview? 

Ein weiterer Hinweis: Letztes Jahr wurden die neuen Modelle auch am 14. November vorgestellt. 

Könnte aber auch an meiner Ungeduld liegen, dass ich schon Geister sehe  

In bester Hoffnung,
Muehi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bao-daniel (14. November 2007)

Ungeduldig sind wir wohl mittlerweile alle. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, die Schulung wird bestimmt wegen der neuen Modelle sein. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wer hat den bitte ernsthaft daran geglaubt, dass die Bikes 2008 früher kommen würden als sonst? Das wurde bisher jedes Jahr versprochen, und immer war irgendetwas anderes daran Schuld, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Auf Staabis aussagen kann man sich bei sowas leider überhaupt nicht verlassen, ist ja auch logisch, was wäre er auch für ein Angestellter, wenn er ganz ehrlich sagen würde, dass es wieder solche Verzögerungen gibt?


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (14. November 2007)

bao-daniel schrieb:


> ... Auf Staabis aussagen kann man sich bei sowas leider überhaupt nicht verlassen, ist ja auch logisch, was wäre er auch für ein Angestellter, wenn er ganz ehrlich sagen würde, dass es wieder solche Verzögerungen gibt?



Soviel Rückgrat wird Michael schon haben um zu Verzögerung zu stehen. Wie würde er sonst da stehen, wenn er uns vorab Bikes verspricht die es dann nicht so gibt.   

Das mit der Mitarbeiterschulung ist ein gutes Zeichen.

MMN


----------



## thory (14. November 2007)

vielleicht läuft auch nur der Herbst Spezial Verkauf bei Canyonso gut, daß die sich dieses Geschäft nicht durch die Ankündigung der neuen Modelle gefährden wollen und einfach noch ein bisschen warten?

Gruss


----------



## oo7 (14. November 2007)

Also die Site ist schonmal down *hibbeligwerd*


----------



## fritzbox (14. November 2007)

Seite läuft wieder


----------



## oo7 (14. November 2007)

...nur ohne neue Modelle *DOH*


----------



## fritzbox (14. November 2007)

ja das nervt so langsam ,wenn die noch eine Zeitlang warten kauf ich mir statt eines Lux halt ein Speci S-Works  

Will ja im Januar mit fahren und nicht warten bis im Mai der Container aus Chinaland kommt


----------



## GerhardO (14. November 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> ja das nervt so langsam ,wenn die noch eine Zeitlang warten kauf ich mir statt eines Lux halt ein Speci S-Works
> 
> Will ja im Januar mit fahren und nicht warten bis im Mai der Container aus Chinaland kommt



   

Nix für Ungut!
Gerhard


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> ja das nervt so langsam ,wenn die noch eine Zeitlang warten kauf ich mir statt eines Lux halt ein Speci S-Works
> 
> Will ja im Januar mit fahren und nicht warten bis im Mai der Container aus Chinaland kommt





roflmao...sorry aber ich glaube dass kannste sowas von vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (14. November 2007)

Gefunden auf dem Vélo Vert forum (fr):

Info über Torque ES:








Info über Nerve XC:








Info über Nerve ES / AM:







PS:Es ist höchst wahrscheinlich, dass nicht alles stimmt (z.B. die Preise), da diese Scans aus einem 2008 Preview Katalog kommen (der Franzose hat es beim ROC erhalten). Gibt trotzdem eine Idee in welche Richtung Canyon geht für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. November 2007)

DANKE!!! Immerhin etwas =)


----------



## Christian_74 (14. November 2007)

Optisch sieht die Kombination der Gabel, DÃ¤mpfer und Rahmen beim Torque ES erstmal zum kotzen aus. Da will man ja am liebsten als aller erstes das Bike zum Lakierer schicken bevor man es aus den Karton packt.

Paar weiÃe Details und eine weiÃe Gabel hÃ¤tten den orangen Rahmen sehr aufgewertet. So sieht es nur nach ein langweiliges Radon aus.

Mit so ein tollen Wettbewerb, wie es hier fÃ¼r das Torque gab, hÃ¤tte ich gewÃ¼nscht, dass die genialen Ideen und AnsÃ¤tze die man dort prÃ¤sentierte auch bei den Canyon RÃ¤der umsÃ¤tzt. Vielleicht hÃ¤ngt es nur daran, dass die RÃ¤der zu den Zeitpunkt schon lÃ¤ngst designt waren und bestellt. Vielleicht aber dann nÃ¤chstes Jahr.

Unterschied X.9 => X.6 â¬1000 fÃ¼r 1 Kilo. Konsequent â¬1/Gramm ohne jegliche funktionelle Verbesserung da die Komponenten zu 90% gleich sind. Da bleib ich entschieden bei den billigeren Modelle.


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2007)

jo die fox-farbe ist ja grausam...wa past ja nix dazu...aber das orange beim xc9 find ich schonmal sehr geil...wollte mir ja nen weißes HT holen, aber son oranges wäre auch fett

edit: brakes : formula "the one" ..kenn ich nichma 

aber beim ES is dieses mal der monarch verbaut...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sisu (14. November 2007)

...gut...wie wir alle wissen:
orange wird die Trendfarbe 2008....aber findet ihr nicht, daß man sich da ganz leicht dran absieht......gelb und orange sind ganz schnell wieder out.....weiss und schwarz sind dagegen eher zeitlos.
Meine ganz persönlich Meinung...will hier niemandem zu nahe treten 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. November 2007)

Habe mal von Canyon gehört, dass Weiß die Farbe 2008 wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (14. November 2007)

Na ja, Weiß hat eigentlich bereits das Jahr 2007 völlig überrempelt. Sogar weiße Autos gibt es wieder (voher alles nur schwarz & silber). Wenn weiter auf Weiß gepocht wird, wohl um den Schwung dieses Jahres weiter zu nutzen.

@Sisu, vom Orange hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht mitgekriegt. Ist ja sehr gut zu wissen. Muss mal die Mode in Schweden checken. Die sind uns ja immer midestens 1 Jahr in voraus. Solange wir uns nicht im Stadium Holland-orange anziehen müssen, nichts gegen dem Orange.


----------



## MasterAss (14. November 2007)

XT-Gruppe am ES, definitv eine Revulotion bei Canyon (sogar ne gute )

Monarch habe ich mir auch grad bei Bike-Component bestellt in der 4.2er Version. Mal sehen wie der ist, aber eines isser auf jeden Fall: günstig (260 in 200er Länge).


----------



## Bechy (14. November 2007)

Also mir gefällt das Orange eigentlich auch nicht soo . 

Hoffe auch, dass es relativ normale Farben 2008 geben wird


----------



## klogrinder (15. November 2007)

Wieso die "alte" XT am Torque ES und warum ein Crossmax SLR in so einem Bike?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss noch um ein wenig Geduld bitten, aber unser neues Programm wird in Kürze vorgestellt. Und, ja, das war gestern der erste Teil einer Mitarbeiterschulung 

Lieferfähigkeit sieht auch schon ganz gut aus, ist halt immer modellabhängig. Aber auch diese Infos wird es von unseren Callcentermitarbeitern auf Anfrage geben sobald die neue Webseite online geht.

Grüße,

Michael
P.S. im Torque ES 9.0 ist natürlich kein Crossmax SLR verbaut. Warum der da auf dem Foto zu sehen ist weiss ich nicht, im Katalog sieht es auf jeden Fall anders aus.


----------



## rumblefish (15. November 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Optisch sieht die Kombination der Gabel, Dämpfer und Rahmen beim Torque ES erstmal zum kotzen aus. Da will man ja am liebsten als aller erstes das Bike zum Lakierer schicken bevor man es aus den Karton packt.



Laut dem gescannten Datenblatt hat die AM Serie die silbernen FOX Gabeln drauf. Daher müsste das abgebildete ein AM sein.  Das ES hat die PIKE, welche höchstwahrscheinlich farblich harmonischer ausschaut .

Wenn ich mir für 2008 ein Bike zulegen würde, dann wäre das ES8 jetzt spontan mein Favorit 

Ähhhh sorry, Du meintest ja das Torque ES. Ja, das sieht echt gruselig aus in der Farbgestaltung.


----------



## walter1304 (15. November 2007)

Hi, 

also, bei dem Orange krieg ich ja echt 'ne Gänsehaut. Das geht ja gar nicht !
Da fällt mir spontan "Creme 21" ein. Ich finde solche "krassen" Farben immer problematisch weil die einfach nicht zeitlos sind. Sowas ist mal kurz "hip" und nach kurzer Zeit kann man's nicht mehr sehen.

... aber Optik ist ja sekundär  

Gruss 
Walter


----------



## oo7 (16. November 2007)

Also ich finde die Farbgestaltung vom Torque ES jetzt nicht soooo schlecht. In den Canyon Katalogen und auf der Website kommen die Farben nie so richtig rüber:


----------



## tom23" (16. November 2007)

das Torque ES wär eigentlich ideal für mich. Aber komplementär ist es zu nah am  Nerve ES, das macht keinen Sinn als Zusatzrad, was meint ihr?


----------



## Christian_74 (16. November 2007)

Tatsächlich sieht es viel beser aus. Trotzdem zu viel Mishmasch mit der Typographie der Komponente und den Farbansätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc-trialer (16. November 2007)

Ist eigentlich schon was bekannt, ob es 2008 ein überarbeitetes

Ultimate CF Carbon-Hardtail

geben wird?

War leider nicht auf der EUROBIKE um selbst nachzuschauen


----------



## Sisu (16. November 2007)

tom23";4226033 schrieb:
			
		

> das Torque ES wär eigentlich ideal für mich. Aber komplementär ist es zu nah am  Nerve ES, das macht keinen Sinn als Zusatzrad, was meint ihr?



..solche Überlegungen hatten wir auch schon. "nur" 2-3 cm mehr Federweg wird man kaum bemerken, daher gab´s für uns nur folgende  Optionen:
entweder ein leichtes Hardtail oder ein richtig fettes Bikeparkbike........ 
Haben uns für letzteres entschieden, allerdings diesmal leider nicht von Canyon, da es da nicht wirklich was Passendes gab 

Mehr traue ich mich hier gar nicht zu sagen 


Gruss
Sisu


----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, denn ich habe ja alle Canyon-Biketypen zum testen zur Verfügung, das ein Torque ES doch noch einmal ein ganz anderes Rad ist wie ein Nerve AM oder Nerve ES. Sind zwar nur 2cm mehr Federweg, aber durch Sitzposition, Gabelsteifigkeit und Rahmengeometrie fährt ein Torque doch ganz anders. Kann deutlich mehr bergab, ist aber am Berg natürlich etwas träger und nicht so spritzig. Die 2cm Unterschied täuschen!

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## oo7 (16. November 2007)

Michael:

Kannst Du was zur Rahmendicke des Torque ES sagen? Geht es eher in Richtung Torque FR oder eher in Richtung ES(X)?
... nicht, dass ich nach der ersten Freeridetour 5 Dellen im Rahmen habe *g*


----------



## braintrust (16. November 2007)

hm ich überleg mir gerade das hier:
es(x) verkaufen und nen tourque ES + ht anschaffen

liegt das tretlager beim tourque ES denn höher als beim esx? das stört mich zunehmen mehr 

naja erstmal abwarten wa..ok das silber der fox kommt im original doch besser als das katalogpic...aber naja ist immernoch fox :kotz:


----------



## dawncore (17. November 2007)

zwar sind das nicht mal previews, sondern Scans von voreiligen Zeitschriften, wo wohl hinten und vorne vertauscht und mit oben und unten verwechselt wurde, aber zu dem, was es nun bis jetzt gibt, muss ich sagen, dass Canyon optisch immer langweiliger wird. Ehrlich gesagt regt mich an diesen Bikes fast gar nichts mehr an, an ein wenig Kraft, Anmut, Erotik etc. mangelt es den Bikes deutlich.

da sind andere Hersteller Horizonte weiter. Naja, schauen wir mal wie es tatsächlich wird. Ganz toll finde ich wiedermal die Info "Website in Kürze"


----------



## tom23" (17. November 2007)

es geht ja auch um "pure cycling".
Und über Geschmack lässt sich immer noch nicht streiten. Ich z.B. finde mein Rad optisch sehr ansprechend (natürlich gibt es da einiges zu optimieren).

man kann sich auch durch Puristik eine Nische bauen...


mir gefällt's


----------



## Didi123 (17. November 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> da sind andere Hersteller Horizonte weiter.


Meinst Du jetzt farbtechnisch, oder wie...?
Bring' mal ein paar Beispiele! (Liteville gilt nicht!)


----------



## Jrsd (17. November 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> zwar sind das nicht mal previews, sondern Scans von voreiligen Zeitschriften, wo wohl hinten und vorne vertauscht und mit oben und unten verwechselt wurde


Diese DatenblÃ¤tter und Fotos sind von Canyon selbst, und stammen von dem preview Katalog 2008, dass am Canyon Stand bei der Roc DâAzur zu haben war. Habe ich etwas falsch verstanden, oder hast du andere Infos dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (17. November 2007)

Also ich finde die Farbgestaltung beim Torque Es nicht schlecht.
Der DÃ¤mpfer passt schon ganz gut zum Rahmen, einzig die silberne Gabel ist ein wenig Fehl am Platz, aber stÃ¶rt auch eigentlich nicht allzu sehr.
Ansonstne finde das, dass Torque Es ein recht gutes Mittelding zwischen den normalen Torques und den Nerves geworden ist. (Auch ideal fÃ¼r mich: ich suche nÃ¤mlich ein nettes Enduro, was bergab knallt und sich auch berghoch kurbeln lÃ¤sst ) Ist die Annahme richtig,, das dass Torque Es Cube Fritzz Ã¤hnlich ist? Das hatte ich nÃ¤mlich schon lÃ¤nger ins Auge gefasst... An dem Canyon sind natÃ¼rlcih auch die Komponenten hochwertiger (ausgenommen der RS Monarch). Dazu ist das Torque Es 7.0 noch 300 â¬ preiwerter und die Gabel ist um einiges besser (denke ich).
Ist die Fox 36 Talas RC2 die gabel fÃ¼r 1300â¬ oder hab ich ein Brett vorm Kopf?
Danke fÃ¼r die Antworten MfG, Timson


----------



## timson1000 (18. November 2007)

nichts mehr los hier...leider


----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. November 2007)

Ich bin auch schon 10 mal täglich hier und schaue nach^^


----------



## Bechy (18. November 2007)

ICh bin auch mehrmals am Tag hieer  hehe...

Aber ich denke, die längste Zeit haben wir gewartet....


----------



## timson1000 (19. November 2007)

hat vllt jem vorab eine antwort auf meine Fragen zwei Beiträge von mir über diesem? wäre echt nett


----------



## Tonino (19. November 2007)

die hälfte seines Lebens wartet der Canyonfahrer vergebens....


nicht so ernst nehmen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (19. November 2007)

bin ja mal gespannt auf das Lux.
Ob dies wirklich unter 10 kg wiegt und unter 4000 Euro kostet.
Schätze mal, dass es Varianten gibt, die einen wiegen unter 10 kg, die einen liegen unter 4000 Euro.
Beides zusammen, naja träumen darf man ja


----------



## isartrailsurfer (19. November 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt farbtechnisch, oder wie...?
> Bring' mal ein paar Beispiele! (Liteville gilt nicht!)



ungefähr so?










...davon träum ich jetzt nachts...


----------



## GerhardO (19. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> die hälfte seines Lebens wartet der Canyonfahrer vergebens....
> 
> 
> nicht so ernst nehmen!!



Oooooh doooooch! 

@Timson - Deine Frage hat Michi Staab vorher schon teilweise beantwortet. Und ich persönlich glaube nicht an die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 

G.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (19. November 2007)

Im Herbstspezial gibt es jetzt die neuen ES(X) Rahmen. 
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=1663
Ein Traum, ein ES mit K24 Bremsen =)


----------



## timson1000 (19. November 2007)

das ist noch der 07er rahmen oder? mit anderem dämpfer und ner anderen gabelfarbe oder?


----------



## cos75 (19. November 2007)

Fox RP23 mit großer Luftkammer. Endlich wird auf die Kritik der zu progressiven Anlenkung reagiert.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (20. November 2007)

timson1000 schrieb:


> das ist noch der 07er rahmen oder? mit anderem dämpfer und ner anderen gabelfarbe oder?



Im Herbstspecial sind glaube alles neue Rahmen mit 07er Komponenten.


----------



## tom23" (20. November 2007)

man möge mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen einem 07er Es Rahmen und einem 2008er Modell zeigen, die sind doch ident. , oder?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (20. November 2007)

tom23";4236836 schrieb:
			
		

> man möge mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen einem 07er Es Rahmen und einem 2008er Modell zeigen, die sind doch ident. , oder?


 Rahmen müsste gleich sein, andere Farben und Modellnamen noch drauf, fertig der 08er


----------



## right turn (20. November 2007)

Beim 2008er ES(X) bzw AM Rahmen hat sich nichts geändert. 
Nur Komponenten und Dämpfer bzw Federgabel sind Jahrgang 2008.
Sicher ist auch, daß es alle Rahmen in der Trendfarbe Weiß geben
wird (mir gefällts !?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (20. November 2007)

right turn schrieb:


> Beim 2008er ES(X) bzw AM Rahmen hat sich nichts geändert.
> Nur Komponenten und Dämpfer bzw Federgabel sind Jahrgang 2008.
> Sicher ist auch, daß es alle Rahmen in der Trendfarbe Weiß geben
> wird (mir gefällts !?).



Ich mag Weiß


----------



## timson1000 (20. November 2007)

ich auch


----------



## Astaroth (20. November 2007)

Dere,
und ich lieb mein weißes FRX auch 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## schappi (21. November 2007)

Staabi!!!

wo bleibt die Spez und die Preise für die die 2008er Modelle für die treuesten Canyon fans der Welt.

Wir platzen bald vor Erwartung und Neugier!!!
Es wir jedes Jahr später, und wenn ich mir anschaue, daß es in Frankreich schon gedruckte Infos gegeben hat verstehe ich das Schweigen im Walde hier nicht so ganz.
Gruß

Schappi
der sein ES6 jetzt 3 Sommer ohne Probs gefahren hat und dringend ein neues Bike mit mehr Federweg braucht.


----------



## timson1000 (21. November 2007)

ich werd verrückt...


----------



## Sisu (21. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> der sein ES6 jetzt 3 Sommer ohne Probs gefahren hat und dringend ein neues Bike mit mehr Federweg braucht.



@Schappi
spekulierst du etwa auf ein Torque? 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Il Glandiatore (21. November 2007)

You know when will be available the new canyon bikes online??


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. November 2007)

Il Glandiatore schrieb:


> You know when will be available the new canyon bikes online??


Presumably in december.


----------



## exto (21. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Schappi
> der sein ES6 jetzt 3 Sommer ohne Probs gefahren hat und dringend ein neues Bike mit mehr Federweg braucht.




Das kriegst du erst genehmigt, wenn du die Line über der A2 incl. Waschtrommel, Wurzelteller und Steilabfahrt an der Birke in einem Zug durchgezogen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Il Glandiatore (21. November 2007)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Gefunden auf dem Vélo Vert forum (fr):
> 
> Info über Torque ES:
> 
> ...




But there isn't the series Torque FR????  
The lowest price is 2300 euros!


----------



## schappi (21. November 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> @Schappi
> spekulierst du etwa auf ein Torque?
> 
> Gruss
> Sisu



Ja 
ich bin am spekulieren ob ich ein 2007er TFR 8 oder 9  nehme oder warte auf die neuen Modelle.
ich glaube das canyon das mit bedacht macht um den Abverkauf der 2007er Modelle nicht zu gefährden.
Zu den letzten 3 jahren.
dank meines ES als Basis und motivation, mehreren Fahrtechnikseminaren und vor allem den Leuten mit denen ich jetzt fahre (gell Exto)habe ich mich von CC in 2004 über AM und Single Trail bis 2007 entwickelt und bin jetzt an der Grenz zum FR.
Jetzt habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. ich bleibe da stehen wo ich bin weil ich für FR zu alt bin (wie meine Frau immer behauptet) das ist langweilig.
2. ich hole mir ein neues Bike um mehr Spass und weitere Motivation für weitere fahrerische Entwicklung zu haben. Ein ES ist ein super AM und man kann damit viel machen aber für bestimmte Stunts (z.B. ein Wallride an der Wurzelscheibe eines umgestürzten Baumes an einem steilen Hang wie wir Sonntag probiert haben ist die geometrie einfach nicht optimal)

Gruß
schappi


----------



## timson1000 (21. November 2007)

zu alt geht nie
ich würd vllt ein altes torque nehmen... die hauen die im moment ja zu megapreisen raus
und ich denke an den neuen ändert sich nicht allzu viel
mfg, timson


----------



## Christian_74 (21. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> (z.B. ein Wallride an der Wurzelscheibe eines umgestürzten Baumes an einem steilen Hang wie wir Sonntag probiert haben ist die geometrie einfach nicht optimal)



Davon solltet ihr dringend paar Fotos von machen und hier reinstellen!


----------



## schappi (21. November 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Das kriegst du erst genehmigt, wenn du die Line über der A2 incl. Waschmaschine, Wurzelteller und Steilabfahrt an der Birke in einem Zug durchgezogen hast



Oh Shit!! der controller,
aber Exto sieh das doch mal so: wenn man die 50 überschritten hat muss man nachlassende Gelenkigkeit durch Rahmengeometrie und Federweg wieder ausgleichen 
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (21. November 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Davon solltet ihr dringend paar Fotos von machen und hier reinstellen!



Bevor wir davon Fotos hier posten müssen wir erst noch ein bischen üben damit das ganze auch elegant aussieht und nicht wieder Kommentare kommen das Exto so ein verkniffenes Gesicht macht.
gruß
schappi
Aber ansonsten war der Trail schon richtig gut und für uns Sonntagsfaher eine echte Herausforderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. November 2007)

Wie sind denn die Kurse momentan?

Ein 2007er Modell zu nem guten Preis ist doch ne gute Sache. Aber bräuchtest du nicht M, Schappi? Die sind, würde ich jedenfalls mal vermuten, eher rar, weil ziemlich gängig.

Das Torque ES halte ich für verfehlt. Die Lücke zwischen ESX (bzw. neu: Nerve ES) und Torque FR finde ich nicht groß genug für'n Bike mit eigenständigem Rahmenkonzept.

Schappi, falls du das ES behalten willst, denk doch mal gleich über Nägel mit Köpfen nach: Ich weiß, dies ist ein Canyon Thread, aber in 2008 wird's vermehrt Scott Nitrous auf dem Markt geben (wg. Modellwechsel). Da gibt's Freeridegeometrie mit Endurogewicht.


----------



## exto (21. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Oh Shit!! der controller,
> aber Exto sieh das doch mal so: wenn man die 50 überschritten hat muss man nachlassende Gelenkigkeit durch Rahmengeometrie und Federweg wieder ausgleichen
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



oder wie war letzten Sonntag noch gleich die Erkenntnis?

"Mangelnde Fahrtechnik wird mit steigender Tendenz zur Kritiklosigkeit gegenüber Gefahren ausgeglichen"


----------



## schappi (21. November 2007)

Da hast du recht!!
wenn dann ein Torque FR die FR 9 und 8 gibt es noch in Größe M.
Ich habe da gerade bei Canyon in der Schnäppchenecke ein TFR8 testrad in M für 1900 gesehen.
Grübel!!


----------



## schappi (21. November 2007)

exto schrieb:


> "Mangelnde Fahrtechnik wird mit steigender Tendenz zur Kritiklosigkeit gegenüber Gefahren ausgeglichen"



kannst du das mal übersetzten das es auch jemand versteht der nicht Sozialpädagogik studiert hat

exto,
 ein Scott Nitrous ist wieder zu extrem (Bunnyhop in Hameln hat da gerade ein super angebot schau mal rein)

180er federweg brauche ich nicht.
ich habe noch das 2005er Es mit 130mm Fw da ist der Sprung auch 160 OK dasentscheidende ist die geometrie damit ich die Berge auch noch hochkomme mit meinem dicken Bauch.
Oder erklärstdu dich bereit mich hochzuschleppen wenn ich ein Nitrous habe?
Schappi


----------



## exto (21. November 2007)

Ich bin das "alte" Nitrous mit 170mm mal gefahren. Ist von der Geometrie her nicht sooo extrem. Mit ein bisschen Grips bei der Anpassung von Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze kriegt man nen guten Kompromiss hin. Auch das Gewicht ist ok (TFR-Niveau allemal) Also ich bleib da auf jeden Fall mal dran. Letztens gabs was seeeehr schönes in der Bucht, allerdings in M  

Ach so, Übersetzung:

Du kannst nicht fahren? Sch*iß drauf, tu's einfach!


----------



## Sisu (21. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. ich bleibe da stehen wo ich bin weil ich für FR zu alt bin (wie meine Frau immer behauptet) das ist langweilig.
> 2. ich hole mir ein neues Bike um mehr Spass und weitere Motivation für weitere fahrerische Entwicklung zu haben. Ein ES ist ein super AM und man kann damit viel machen aber für bestimmte Stunts (z.B. ein Wallride an der Wurzelscheibe eines umgestürzten Baumes an einem steilen Hang wie wir Sonntag probiert haben ist die geometrie einfach nicht optimal)
> 
> ...



@Schappi
zu alt gibt´s nicht Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt....ich selbst hatte dieses Jahr auch einen runden Geburtstag....und ich mache heute Dinge, die ich mir vor 10 Jahren nie zugetraut hätte 
Man muß doch keine 4 Meter Drops zuwege bringen....aber Spaß haben darf man doch allemal, oder?
Also....laß dir nichts einreden 
Mein neues Bike(Weihnachtsgeschenk von meinem Schatz) wiegt übrigens beinahe 20 kg und hat 203mm Federweg vorne/198-225 mm hinten 
Damit wird aber nur bergab gefahren 

@exto
bin das Nitrous auch mal einen Tag gefahren......bergab super, aber längere steile Anstiege möchte ich mit dem nicht fahren.
Ich denke, da ist das Torque ev. doch noch tourentauglicher.

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## cos75 (21. November 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike(Weihnachtsgeschenk von meinem Schatz) wiegt übrigens beinahe 20 kg und hat 203mm Federweg vorne/198-225 mm hinten
> Damit wird aber nur bergab gefahren


Ha...jetzt musst du doch verraten, was es ist, da du schon Details genannt hast . Los raus mit der Sprache


----------



## Sisu (21. November 2007)

@cos75
Norco Atomik(aber nur für´n  Bikepark oder Gondeltouren) 

duck und schnell wieder weg


----------



## cos75 (21. November 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> @cos75
> Norco Atomik(aber nur für´n  Bikepark oder Gondeltouren)
> 
> duck und schnell wieder weg



Boah...heftig.  Glückwunsch !


----------



## Tshark (22. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> 180er federweg brauche ich nicht.
> ich habe noch das 2005er Es mit 130mm Fw da ist der Sprung auch 160 OK dasentscheidende ist die geometrie damit ich die Berge auch noch hochkomme mit meinem dicken Bauch.
> Oder erklärstdu dich bereit mich hochzuschleppen wenn ich ein Nitrous habe?
> Schappi



Dann kann ich dir das TFR 9.0 nur wärmstens ans Herz legen. Gerade gestern selbst getestet, dass man damit auch fiesere Hügel hochkommt. Ich hab selbst schon gezweifelt, ob es das kleinere Kettenblatt wirklich gebraucht hätte (eine Kettenführung dafür zu finden gestalltet sich nicht gerade einfach), aber die Verwendbarkeit bergauf zahlt es einem doppelt und dreifach wieder aus. Wenn du keine reine Abfahrtsmaschine willst und mit den 160mm leben kannst (die man bei Bedarf recht locker auf hart drehen kann), würde ich dir raten noch nach einem TFR 9.0 im Angebot zu gucken, wenn sich im kommenden Jahr nix am Rahmen ändert (und danach sieht es nicht unbedingt aus), kannst du dir den Aufpreis und die Wartezeit meiner Meinung nach guten Gewissens sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (22. November 2007)

Heute 2. Mitarbeiterschulung laut Canyon. Doch noch ein Lichtblick... Hoffe es ist bald soweit. In meiner letzten Mail stand, dass noch nicht bekannt ist, welche Parts an welche Fahrräder kommen und in den Französischen Zeitungen sind schon erste Infos mit Preisen und Ausstattung. Da stimmt doch was nicht =(


----------



## Bechy (23. November 2007)

Juhuuu.
Langsam aber sicher wird es...


----------



## botswana23 (23. November 2007)

Hi,

gibt es jetzt eine Ausage wann die neuen Modelle vorgestellt werden  

Ende Oktober, Ende November, Ende Dezember oder Ende   

Aber langsam kribbelt es und es wird alles besser als letztes Jahr


----------



## Canyon-Paul (23. November 2007)

Die neuen Rahmen sind ja auch schon zum Teil da. --> Siehe Herbtspecial
Die Nerve XC und die ES/AM Rahmen sind schon länger im Herbstspecial immer noch unter dem alten Namen ES/ESX. 
Worauf warten die noch^^
jeden Tag wird es spannender =)


----------



## dawncore (23. November 2007)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Heute 2. Mitarbeiterschulung laut Canyon. Doch noch ein Lichtblick... Hoffe es ist bald soweit. In meiner letzten Mail stand, dass noch nicht bekannt ist, welche Parts an welche Fahrräder kommen und in den Französischen Zeitungen sind schon erste Infos mit Preisen und Ausstattung. Da stimmt doch was nicht =(



Und das, obwohl Canyon ein deutsches Unternehmen ist  

Warum bekommt ausgerechnet das Ausland die ersten Infos? Die Fanbase hockt doch hier


----------



## Hot Wheels (23. November 2007)

Wenn die erst im Dezember die neuen Bikes vorstellen
und im märz liefern, verkürzt das die Wartezeit um nen Monat !


----------



## Canyon-Paul (23. November 2007)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Wenn die erst im Dezember die neuen Bikes vorstellen
> und im märz liefern, verkürzt das die Wartezeit um nen Monat !


oder sie liefern dann erst ab April


----------



## Hot Wheels (23. November 2007)

Das kann natürlich auch sein !
Auf jeden Fall geht mir das Herbstspezial ziemlich auf den Senkel,
ist leider nicht ganz meine Preisklasse. Bei mir geht maximal
XC 5 , aber das XC 4 2007 hätte mir auch gereicht, ich denk mal 
wenn der preis von 1300 stimmt dann gibts diese Jahr aber nur den
RS Monarch 2.1 als Dämpfer.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (23. November 2007)

Das 07er XC 4.0 hatte ich auch im Auge. Doch es wird dieses bzw. nächste Jahr das AM 5.0 werden, muss mal schauen wie die Farbe sein wird  oder das XC 5.0 mal schauen. Aber auf keinen Fall in Orange (Ihhh) Preislich sind sie sich ja ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (23. November 2007)

Das Orange ist echt bescheiden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (23. November 2007)

Noch mehr Neuigkeiten


> Aufgrund von Vorbereitungen für die neuen Räder 2008 sind unsere 2007er Modelle jedoch nicht mehr wie gewohnt über den Warenkorblink am Rad kaufbar. Wenn Sie sich für ein Modell interessieren, so schauen Sie bitte im Outlet nach dem entsprechenden Angebot.
> Die Preise haben wir nochmals angepasst. Überzeugen Sie sich selbst. Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß bei Stöbern im Canyon Outlet.



Doch noch Infos von Seiten Canyon 
Alles spricht dafür, dass es bald soweit ist.


----------



## Hot Wheels (23. November 2007)

Hab mir grad noch ein XC 4  2007 aus dem Outlet geschnappt !
Für 1200 Euro und kein Vorführrad oder so.
In meiner wunschfarbe Weiß und sofort Lieferbar


----------



## Canyon-Paul (23. November 2007)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Hab mir grad noch ein XC 4  2007 aus dem Outlet geschnappt !
> Für 1200 Euro und kein Vorführrad oder so.
> In meiner wunschfarbe Weiß und sofort Lieferbar



ich wünsche viel Spaß damit, und Weiß ich schon eine tolle Farbe


----------



## Hot Wheels (23. November 2007)

Danke ,ihr werdet mich dann bald in der Canyon Gallerie wiederfinden !!!


----------



## Vilsa (25. November 2007)

Weiss jemand ab wann es die neuen Räder gibt ?

Den Katalog habe ich schon vorbestellt aber man findet ja nirgendwo Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vilsa (25. November 2007)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Wenn die erst im Dezember die neuen Bikes vorstellen
> und im märz liefern, verkürzt das die Wartezeit um nen Monat !



SOOO lange dauert das bis ich dann mein Bike habe ?


----------



## braintrust (25. November 2007)

nein...das ist ja das problem
"when it's done"


----------



## Hot Wheels (25. November 2007)

Hat in der Vergangenheit teilweise so lange gedauert, kommt
aber auch auf das Model an. Wie die Lieferfähigkeit 2008 aussieht kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## fitze (25. November 2007)

Torque FR8.0 Liferzeit 2007: 7 Monate...


----------



## GerhardO (25. November 2007)

... und zwar auf den Tag genau!!!


----------



## Vilsa (25. November 2007)

Das is ja heftig   Ich hoffe mal das läuft 2008 nicht genauso


----------



## braintrust (25. November 2007)

esx 7.0 in grün... 6 monate und 12 tage


----------



## Vilsa (25. November 2007)

Liegt das an der Firma oder ist das bei anderen Herstellern auch so heftig mit der Lieferzeit ?


----------



## unchained (25. November 2007)

liegt an canyon


----------



## dawncore (25. November 2007)

ab März/April ist das neue Hauptgebäude fertig und alles soll besser werden. Schauen wir mal...

Und Canyon, wo bleiben die Previews der 08er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (25. November 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> ab März/April ist das neue Hauptgebäude fertig und alles soll besser werden. Schauen wir mal...
> 
> Und Canyon, wo bleiben die Previews der 08er?



April  !!! Ich wollte im April meinen ersten Marathon fahren. Ohne Bike geht das schlecht.


----------



## schappi (25. November 2007)

Dann solltest du jetzt noch schnell ein Herbstspecial kaufen


----------



## hippiwicky (25. November 2007)

das heiß ja nicht, dass es bis dahin keine bikes gibt!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (26. November 2007)

Stimmt, ich will mir ja ein Nerve AM zulegen und so wie es aussieht, sind die Rahmen ja schon da.


----------



## Vilsa (26. November 2007)

Meint ihr pünktlich zum 01.12.07 gibts neue Infos ??


----------



## Didi123 (26. November 2007)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Meint ihr pünktlich zum 01.12.07 gibts neue Infos ??



Wenn Du ein Canyon willst, streich' besser das Wort "pünktlich" bis auf Weiteres aus deinem Wortschatz...!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (26. November 2007)

Habe heute (mal wieder) eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. 1.12. tzz. es hieß doch mal Ende Oktober Anfang November und was haben wir jetzt... bald Anfang Dezember.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (26. November 2007)

Na dann ab ins Wartezimmer mit dir 
Wie ich sehe bist du erst seit Sept angemeldet, d.h. du hast die letztjährige Liefersituation leider nicht mitbekommen.
Kenne da ein paar Leute (zB GerhardO, gell) die können dir da ein schönes Liedchen singen. 
Bestell so früh wie möglich, das ist der einzige Tipp den man geben kann und plane dann mind. 3 Monate Wartezeit ein. 
Kenne eigentlich niemanden, der zu Beginn der Saison nicht so lange warten musste


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (26. November 2007)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Meint ihr pünktlich zum 01.12.07 gibts neue Infos ??



Halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich, da es dann am Wochenende wäre. 
Meinst wohl so 'erstes Törchen öffnen' und es ist die Modelpalette 2008 drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (26. November 2007)

Hoffen wir es doch =)


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. November 2007)

Also ich habe im Ende Dezember 2005 mein Bike bestellt und es in der ersten Januar Woche 2006 bekommen 
Canyon kann also doch auch schneller


----------



## braintrust (26. November 2007)

"konnte" ...glaube das wird nix so schnell....also lieber noch nen ersatzbike im keller haben


----------



## GerhardO (27. November 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Kenne da ein paar Leute (zB GerhardO, gell) die können dir da ein schönes Liedchen singen.



Aber, ich kann doch gar nicht singen...! Gut, mittlerweile kann ich ja schon wieder drüber lachen.  

Aber ob sich '08 an den Liefermodalitäten etwas ändern wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln... 

Wenn C. seine Produktionslinie beibehält, sprich immer eine komplette Reihe fertigt, dann wirds leider wieder ne harte Warterei. Und zwar für diejenigen, die ein ESX und höher bestellt haben. Denn Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass zuerst die 0815 - CC- oder XC-Bikes zusammen geschraubt werden und danach die Topmodelle. Der Kundenstamm von Canyon beschränkt sich halt nicht nur auf uns hier im Forum, sondern auf tausende andere da draussen.

Und die Bike-Reihe, mit der am meisten Geschäft gemacht wird, ist als erstes in der Produktion.

Nur meine Meinung - korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege!

Gerhard


----------



## Pumabert (27. November 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> "konnte" ...glaube das wird nix so schnell....also lieber noch nen ersatzbike im keller haben



Also ich kann nicht klagen, ich habe mein 2007-er XC am 26. Dez. 2006 in geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2007)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Habe heute (mal wieder) eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. 1.12. tzz. es hieß doch mal Ende Oktober Anfang November und was haben wir jetzt... bald Anfang Dezember.




```
Leider haben wir noch keine genauen Informationen über die 2008er
Modelle, daher kann ich Ihnen auch noch nicht sagen welche Neuerungen es
geben wird, oder wann diese Modelle lieferbar sein werden.

Die ersten Informationen zur Saison 2008 gab es auf der Eurobike 2007.
Alle hierzu verfügbaren Infos finden Sie auf unserer Homepage unter:
```

Wenn das stimmt, wo habe die Franzosen dann ihre Infos her? So langsam bin ich enttäuscht von den Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obey (27. November 2007)

Hi!

In einem neuen Product Special eines Bike-Magazins sind schon einige '08er Canyons mit Ausstattungen und Preisen abgedruckt! Es gibt für 2008 eindeutig mehr weisse Torques und anscheinend endlich "echte" DT Swiss Systemlaufräder (also z.B. weisse und rote)  

Grüße Obey


----------



## mstaab_canyon (27. November 2007)

Hallo,

der Termin der Vorstellung unserer 2008er Modelle steht sehr bald an. Ich bin in den letzten Wochen nicht dazu gekommen, hier die Preview online zu stellen und jetzt lohnt es sich ohnehin nicht mehr, die echte Webseite steht quasi vor der Tür. Einen genauen Termin möchte ich noch nicht nennen, um eventuelle Last-Minute-Geschichten noch auszuschließen, aber "es wird nicht mehr lange dauern". Und auch die Lieferfähigkeit sieht ganz gut aus. Liefertermine der einzelnen Modelle gibt es dann zum Verkaufsstart bei Anfrage in unserem Callcenter.

Viele Grüße,

Michael, ab Freitag wieder unterwegs (Taiwan)


----------



## Bechy (27. November 2007)

Na, so ein kleines Preview hätte auch sooooo  kurz vor dem richtigen Release nicht getan  Da hätte sich, glaube ich, keiner geärgert 

Aber freue mich schon rieeeesig. Noch ein paar mal schlafen... und dann können wir alle bestellen


----------



## Vilsa (27. November 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Na, so ein kleines Preview hätte auch sooooo  kurz vor dem richtigen Release nicht getan  Da hätte sich, glaube ich, keiner geärgert
> 
> Aber freue mich schon rieeeesig. Noch ein paar mal schlafen... und dann können wir alle bestellen



Vielleicht


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2007)

Habe ja vor demnächst ein Canyon zu bestellen. Meine Frage, bei dem Nerve AM wird wahrscheinlich eine Talas RL(C) dran sein. Die hat ja eine Luft/Öl Dämpfung aber auf einem Foto habe ich gesehen, dass dort eine kleine Stahlfeder drin ist. Werde ich das Optituned benötigen oder ist die bei allen luftgedämpften Gabeln verbaut und hat keine Bedeutung für mich?


----------



## braintrust (27. November 2007)

nein optitune gibs nur bei stahlfedern...bei der talas machste das ja über den luftsdruck...


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2007)

Danke, soweit war mir ja alles klar aber die kleine Feder hat mich irritiert. Ist die bei allen Luftdämpfungen dabei?


----------



## vanmaxis (27. November 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Na, so ein kleines Preview hätte auch sooooo  kurz vor dem richtigen Release nicht getan  Da hätte sich, glaube ich, keiner geärgert
> 
> Aber freue mich schon rieeeesig. Noch ein paar mal schlafen... und dann können wir alle bestellen



Einige hätten sich aber auch jetzt schon über ein Bilder gefreut. 

@Staabi Also wenn es sich noch einrichten lässt wäre es nett jetzt noch Fotos online zu stellen! Bitte Bitte Bitte


----------



## right turn (27. November 2007)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir heute mal die 2008er Nerve AM, ES und Torque Modelle
im Produtspezial von "Moutainbike Rider" angeschaut und muß sagen,
daß man 2008 nicht traurig sein muß, noch mit einem 07er Bike
rumzufahren (ist ja auch das erste mal, daß sich der Schriftzug nicht
ändert). 
Farblich kommt zu Grau, Grün und Schwarz nun noch Weiß dazu.
Positiv ist mir Formula`s "The One" an den ES Modellen sowie der
Fox-Dämpfer mit großem Luftvolumen aufgefallen. 
Ansonsten sind es immer noch schöne Bikes, und ich bin froh mir noch
ein ES 9.0 Herbstzpezial geschnappt zu haben !


----------



## Vilsa (27. November 2007)

Verstehe ich das richtig !?

Torque FR 9.0 / FR 8.0 / FR 7.0 sind mehr fürs Freeriden und die ohne "FR"  (9.0 und 8.0) gehen mehr Richtung Enduro und All Mountain  

Wenn ich jetzt mal Wiki zitiere:



> *Enduro/All-Mountain:* Enduro-Mountainbikes sind immer vollgefedert. Wegen der Robustheit kann man mit diesne Bikes fast wie mit Freeridern die meisten Trails fahren.Der Unterschied zu einem Freeride Bike besteht darin, dass man mit Enduros auch steile Uphills meistern kann.





> *Freeride*:Freeride-Mountainbikes sind wie die Downhill-Mountainbikes für den Einsatz in schwerem, abschüssigem Gelände konzipiert. Im Gegensatz zum Downhill-Mountainbike ist der Einsatzzweck nicht ausschließlich auf Abfahrten ausgerichtet... kann mit einem Freeride-Mountainbike auch der Aufstieg aus eigener Kraft bewältigt werden.



Heißt das jetzt mir einem FR Bike komme ich auch Berge hoch aber nicht so "locker, bequem" wie mit einem Enduro ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (27. November 2007)

es geht doch eher darum den herbstspecial- und outlet-verkauf nicht auszubremsen....


----------



## Christian_74 (27. November 2007)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt mir einem FR Bike komme ich auch Berge hoch aber nicht so "locker, bequem" wie mit einem Enduro ???



Mit einen Enduro kommst du "locker und bequem" nur rauf, wenn du viel Zeit hast und Bock darauf, im kleinen Gang bis in die Ewigkeit Forstautobahnen raufzukurbeln. Und mit ein FR kommst du schon nur mit Quälereien rauf (abhängig von deinen Wadenumfang, ist klar ).


----------



## exto (27. November 2007)

Blödsinn !


----------



## pfohlenrolle (27. November 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Mit einen Enduro kommst du "locker und bequem" nur rauf, wenn du viel Zeit hast und Bock darauf, im kleinen Gang bis in die Ewigkeit Forstautobahnen raufzukurbeln.



 
Ich liebe dieses Forum


----------



## yuexel99 (28. November 2007)

Ich find mit nem FR kommt man am leichtesten die Berge rauf, einfach in die Gondel steigen und oben wieder aussteigen.


----------



## GerhardO (28. November 2007)

Überall, wo ich mit einem FR hochkomm, kann ich auch mit'm AM runterfahrn...!


----------



## Richi2000 (28. November 2007)

Also wir fahren alle Freerider (ich fahr nach der FR/ohneFR Definition halt ein Enduro) und wo wir überall hoch und runter kommen sagen die Bilder (klick im Anhang) glaub ich von selber....


----------



## Christian_74 (28. November 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Forum



Und ich liebe euch auch


----------



## schappi (28. November 2007)

Christian sieht das mit einem anderen filter. Er ist halt CC Fahrer in einer relativ flachen gegend und für ihn kann ein Schnitt von unter 20km/h schon langsam sein.
Wit leben hier von der meinungsvielfalt
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (28. November 2007)

yuexel99 schrieb:


> Ich find mit nem FR kommt man am leichtesten die Berge rauf, einfach in die Gondel steigen und oben wieder aussteigen.


----------



## schappi (28. November 2007)

Ich habe mein Bike für 2008 nächste Woche.
Soeben Auftragsbestätigung und Montagetermin KW49 gekommen.


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Sisu (28. November 2007)

@Schappi
 ..was wird es denn nun? doch ein Torque 2007?

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## schappi (28. November 2007)

RRRichtig,
ein TFR 9.0
Ich habe am Sonntag einen Panikkauf getätigt nachdem nur noch 3 TFR in Größe M übrig waren.
Ich habe es dann meiner Frau am Montag nach dem Spinning Kurs gebeichtet, da war sie zu ausgelaugt um mich ernsthaft zu schlagen, Vorher habe ich sie am Samstag Abend mit meiner Biketruppe zusammengebracht (als Weihnachtsfeier getarnt) um ihr zu zeigen, daß es noch verrücktere (z. B. Exto) als mich gibt und das mein Spleen eigentlich nicht sooo groß ist.

Was macht der Nachwuchs? Vor allem kannst du deinen neuen DH Hirsch denn noch ausprobieren?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## CLang (28. November 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Termin der Vorstellung unserer 2008er Modelle steht sehr bald an. Ich bin in den letzten Wochen nicht dazu gekommen, hier die Preview online zu stellen und jetzt lohnt es sich ohnehin nicht mehr, die echte Webseite steht quasi vor der Tür. Einen genauen Termin möchte ich noch nicht nennen, um eventuelle Last-Minute-Geschichten noch auszuschließen, aber "es wird nicht mehr lange dauern". Und auch die Lieferfähigkeit sieht ganz gut aus. Liefertermine der einzelnen Modelle gibt es dann zum Verkaufsstart bei Anfrage in unserem Callcenter.
> 
> ...




also ein paar bilder und details würden sich doch auf alle fälle noch lohnen! 

die preview hier ist doch schon tradition!


----------



## cos75 (28. November 2007)

Muss ich mal wieder herhalten...   

Im MTB Rider Productspecial sind die Canyons von AM -FRX drin.
Erst Auffälligkeiten: Nerve ES Reihe mit 203er Bremsscheiben vorne und hinten und AM und ES Modelle  mit Fox RP23 und Monarch 4.2 mit großer Luftkammer. 

Komisch: Das billigste Torque immerhin 2399,-) hat eine Fox 36er Van, die anderen die Talas. 

Das zweitgünstigste Torque ES ist weiß.

Sonst sind die Farben der Bikes genauso wie 2007.

Wenn jemand noch was wissen will...ich schau gerne nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. November 2007)

Hi, das ist echt nett von Dir. Kannst Du mal nachschauen ob Du was über das Nerve AM 5.0 findest, hoffentlich ist es nicht orange :kotz:


----------



## CLang (28. November 2007)

uiii was hat er (also ich) denn da gefunden?!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. November 2007)

Hat "er" das auf Seite 8 gefunden^^ Vielleicht hat cos75 ja andere Infos. Weil Staabi will ja leider nicht rausrücken


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. November 2007)

@cos75
Wie sieht es denn mit den DT Swiss Systemlaufrädern (E2200) aus. Steht diese auch in dem MTB Rider Productspecial?
Man könnte nämlich durchaus davon ausgehen, das diese verbaut werden, da sie auch schon im Herbstspecial angeboten werden, genau wie die Fox RP23 mit der großen Luftkammer.

Was genau bewirkt denn bei einem Dämpfer eine größere Luftkammer?


----------



## cos75 (28. November 2007)

Das Nerve AM 5.0 gibts in weiß oder schwarz.

E2200 Laufräder sind nirgends dabei.

Große Luftkammer = linearer Kennlinie = mehr Federweg wird ausgenutzt. Beim ES haben schon viele bemängelt, dass der Federweg nicht ausgenutzt wird. Ob das jetzt dadurch in der Praxis besser ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## exto (28. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> RRRichtig,
> ein TFR 9.0



Na dann ma herzlichen Glühstrumpf !!! 

Werden denn noch Wetten angenommen, *wann* Sören dann das Fritzz bestellt (Über das *"ob"* brauchen wir wohl nicht mehr reden )


----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. November 2007)

Danke, oh großer Manitou. Weiß ist ja echt ein Traum, wollte mir aus diesem Grund schon das Nerve XC 4.0 Modell 2007 holen. Wenn Du mir noch sagen könntest ob das Schwarz Eloxal oder so ein komisches glänzendes Schwarz ist währe ich Dir sehr dankbar. Noch ein Frage, sieht das Weiß deiner Meinung nach gut aus?


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. November 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Das Nerve AM 5.0 gibts in weiß oder schwarz.
> 
> E2200 Laufräder sind nirgends dabei.
> 
> Große Luftkammer = linearer Kennlinie = mehr Federweg wird ausgenutzt. Beim ES haben schon viele bemängelt, dass der Federweg nicht ausgenutzt wird. Ob das jetzt dadurch in der Praxis besser ist, weiß ich aber nicht.



Wie sieht es denn mit den Farben beim Nerve ES 8/9 und Torque ES 8/9 aus. Hoffentlich gibt es da wieder mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten.

Besteht denn die Möglichkeit aus dem MTB Rider Productspecial paar Seiten einzuscannen und hochzuladen?


----------



## unchained (28. November 2007)

definitiv nicht. schonmal was von copyright gehört?


----------



## cos75 (28. November 2007)

Beim AM 5.0: Sand Blasted Anodized Black oder Knuckle White

Die Farben des Nerve ES sind die gleichen wie 2007.

Ich sehe gerade bei allen Torque ES kann man zwischen weiß oder schwarz wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. November 2007)

Ich glaube ich werde mir morgen die Zeitung kaufen müssen =) Freue mich ja so, dass es das AM in Weiß geben wird.


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. November 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich markante Unterschiede zwischen dem Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 und dem Fox RP23? Beide mit der großen Luftkammer.


----------



## oggi2000 (28. November 2007)

Wieso gibts eigentlich noch keine Vorab-Preview vom neuen LUX MR??bin total heiß drauf...!!!!


----------



## schappi (28. November 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Na dann ma herzlichen Glühstrumpf !!!
> 
> Werden denn noch Wetten angenommen, *wann* Sören dann das Fritzz bestellt (Über das *"ob"* brauchen wir wohl nicht mehr reden )



Danke Danke,
mal abwarten wann es kommt.
Aber noch nichts verraten soll ne überraschung für die Anderen sein.
Wenn ich so das Prospekt sehe kann ich nur sagen die Entscheidung war wahrscheinlich richtig.
Ich habe mich übrigens für das Biken im Bergwerk angemeldet und Evel Knievel bescheid gesagt, er als alter Bergmann und Kaltduscher will auch dabeisein wenn es sein Dienstplan zulässt.
Bis Bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Sisu (28. November 2007)

@all
also ich finde 4,50 nicht viel....kauft euch doch einfach auch das Product
Special 2008 der Mountainbikerider......ist glaube ich einfacher 
Ich finde sie auch sonst recht informativ....Bikeparts etc.....lohnt sich schon!
Ich habe sie mir vorhin am Bahnhof gekauft....und seitdem ist mein Freund unansprechbar und sehr vertieft.....das hat man nun davon 




schappi schrieb:


> RRRichtig,
> ein TFR 9.0
> Ich habe am Sonntag einen Panikkauf getätigt nachdem nur noch 3 TFR in Größe M übrig waren.
> Ich habe es dann meiner Frau am Montag nach dem Spinning Kurs gebeichtet, da war sie zu ausgelaugt um mich ernsthaft zu schlagen, Vorher habe ich sie am Samstag Abend mit meiner Biketruppe zusammengebracht (als Weihnachtsfeier getarnt) um ihr zu zeigen, daß es noch verrücktere (z. B. Exto) als mich gibt und das mein Spleen eigentlich nicht sooo groß ist.
> ...



@schappi
Junior kommt voraussichtlich Ende Januar....das Norco auch 
Vor dem Sommer sehe ich für mich kaum eine Chance das Bike im Bikepark zu testen(das macht dann mein Freund für mich...du siehst...ist kein uneigennütziges Weihnachtsgeschenk von ihm 
Aber ein Grund für das Geschenk war ja auch: für richtige Touren wird mir zunächst die Zeit zum Trainieren fehlen...Höhenmeter etc.....und da kann man dann eher mal in den Bikepark fahren 
Hängt natürlich alles auch ein wenig von Junior ab 

Aber ich freue mich schon sehr auf beide(Junior und Norco Atomik)

Dir viel Spaß mit dem Torque(ist sicher eine gute Wahl)...wenn es denn mal wirklich noch dieses Jahr geliefert wird 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Obey (29. November 2007)

Hi zusammen!

Die 3 Stiched Dirt Canyons sind auch im Product Special - allerdings teurer, als ich vermutet hätte (kenne mich bei Dirt Bikes aber überhaupt nicht aus): 999,- / 1199,- / 1699,- Euro...

Grüße Obey


----------



## dawncore (29. November 2007)

gibt es auch die Spezifikationen von dem AM7? Und welche Laufräder sind dort abgebildet?


----------



## Jrsd (29. November 2007)

Das ist ja lustig: http://www.canyon.com/_fr/service/news_rendez-vous_details.html?nt=96&hpnclc=146


----------



## oo7 (29. November 2007)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Das ist ja lustig: http://www.canyon.com/_fr/service/news_rendez-vous_details.html?nt=96&hpnclc=146



... und nun bitte für die, die kein Französisch sprechen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (29. November 2007)

oo7 schrieb:


> ... und nun bitte für die, die kein Französisch sprechen ...



Ahem, sorry. Das heißt ungefähr, dass die neuen Webseiten sollten vor Ende dieser Woche online sein.


----------



## Sisu (29. November 2007)

...ich vermute mal, daß die ab morgen, spätestens übermorgen online ist


----------



## exto (29. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Danke Danke,
> mal abwarten wann es kommt.
> Aber noch nichts verraten soll ne überraschung für die Anderen sein.
> Wenn ich so das Prospekt sehe kann ich nur sagen die Entscheidung war wahrscheinlich richtig.
> ...



Da werden die Jungs und Mädels aber dumm gucken ;-)

Biken im Bergwerk ist für mich auf jeden Fall auch gebongt! Muss mich nur noch anmelden. Dringender ist, glaube ich, die Anmeldung für's 24 Std-Rennen. Nur wenn Roudy nicht kann fehlt uns eben noch ein 4. Mann/Frau


----------



## schappi (29. November 2007)

wer macht denn beim 24h rennen alles mit in eurem team?

Mir würden da wasserträger und Loni noch einfallen


----------



## xstephanx (29. November 2007)

uaaaaah, guckt mal auf die canyon homepage!
da tut sich was =)!

lg


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (29. November 2007)

Krass, selten eine Marke im MTB Geschäft erlebt die so poralisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (29. November 2007)

Na, dann wart mal ab, wenn das Wartezimmer 2008 eröffnet wird...

Das gibt wieder einen Heidenspass!


----------



## Bechy (29. November 2007)

Haaammmmeerrrrr


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. November 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> gibt es auch die Spezifikationen von dem AM7? Und welche Laufräder sind dort abgebildet?



Hi, ich habe mir die Zeitung nun doch gekauft =)
Nerve AM 7.0 
-1999
-13Kg
-Avid Juicy 7
-Felgen: Sun Ringlé EQ 27 SVD
-Naben: Sun Ringlé Dirty Flea
Bei Fragen einfach melden
Ich bin begeistert =). Das AM gibt es in Weiß und Oro's sind dran  TOP


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. November 2007)

Eine Frage habe noch, bevor ich bestelle. Worin liegt der Unterschied bei den Farben "Knuckle White" und den anderen "White"?


----------



## jomü (29. November 2007)

Hmm keine Ahnung wo der Unterschied beim weiß liegt. Mich würd auch mal interessieren ob die nicht-schwarzen Modelle Pulverbeschichtet sind oder nass lackiert sind. Zweiteres wäre von der Haltbarkeit meiner Meinung nach sehr bescheiden. Wie sehen denn die Spezifikationen für das AM 6.0  und das Nerve ES 6.0 aus?
Schade das das Nerve ES so schwer ist. Ansonsten würde mir das mit den Rock Shox Elementen sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. November 2007)

jomü schrieb:


> Hmm keine Ahnung wo der Unterschied beim weiß liegt. Mich würd auch mal interessieren ob die nicht-schwarzen Modelle Pulverbeschichtet sind oder nass lackiert sind. Zweiteres wäre von der Haltbarkeit meiner Meinung nach sehr bescheiden. Wie sehen denn die Spezifikationen für das AM 6.0  und das Nerve ES 6.0 aus?
> Schade das das Nerve ES so schwer ist. Ansonsten würde mir das mit den Rock Shox Elementen sehr gut gefallen.



AM 6.0 
-1799
-13,2 Kg
-Avid Juicy 7
-Talac RLC
-Sun Ringlé EQ 27 Felgen
-Deore XT: Naben, Kurbeln, Innenlager 
-Schaltung Komplett X-9

ES 6.0 habe ich nicht gefunden, weiß jetzt nicht ob nicht vorhanden oder nur nicht in der Vorschau.
Deshalb ES 7.0
-1699
-13,9 Kg
-RS Pike 454 und Monarch 4.2
-Avid Juicy 7
-Sun Ringlé EQ 27 Felgen
-Iridium/Shimano Deore Naben
-Schaltung Komplett XT (shadow)
-Kurbeln + Innenlager Deore LX

Das Knuckle White war ja bei dem Torque 2007, weiß jemand wie es sich macht?


----------



## jomü (29. November 2007)

Welches AM Modell möchtest du dir denn holen Paul?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. November 2007)

Das AM 5.0 in Knuckle White wahrscheinlich


----------



## jomü (29. November 2007)

Gibts die Nerve AMs alle in Weiß und Schwarz oder auch nohc in anderen Farben?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. November 2007)

jomü schrieb:


> Gibts die Nerve AMs alle in Weiß und Schwarz oder auch nohc in anderen Farben?



AM 5.0, 6.0 7.0 und 9.0 gibt es in Knuckle White und Sand blasted Anodized Black 
AM 8.0 in Sand blasted Anodized Black und in Dark Forest Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (29. November 2007)

Ich find das Grizzly Brown beim Es 6.0 übelst geil...
das weiß enttäuscht leider...
Und das Torque Es was ich im Auge hatte, sieht ein wenig nach missratenem Freerider aus...


----------



## Bechy (29. November 2007)

Sind Daaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sebot.rlp (29. November 2007)

Die Torque´s sehen verdammt geil aus in weiß, nur leider passt das weiß nicht zur silbernen Fox Gabel.

Weiß eigentlich jemand was der SUN Laufradsatz ohne Reifen/Schläuche wiegt, falls es diese schon letztes Jahr gab?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. November 2007)

Habe soeben ein Nerve AM in Weiß bestellt, bin dann mal im Wartezimmer.


----------



## Reignman (29. November 2007)

wow das Lux unter 10 kg und unter 4000 Euro  
+ pedale + vernünftigen Reifen hinten anstatt Furious Fred müssten die 10 kg Grenze trotzdem noch zu unterbieten sein. Respekt


----------



## Ketty (29. November 2007)

was mir gerade aufgefallen ist:

 Das Nerve RC 7 ist mit 10,4kg angegeben
    das Nerve RC 8 mit 11,2kg kann das sein??


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. November 2007)

timson1000 schrieb:


> ...sieht ein wenig nach missratenem Freerider aus...


?


----------



## timson1000 (29. November 2007)

es sieht nach einem Enduro mit Freeridegeo aus ...schwer zu beschreiben...


----------



## Reignman (29. November 2007)

Ketty schrieb:


> was mir gerade aufgefallen ist:
> 
> Das Nerve RC 7 ist mit 10,4kg angegeben
> das Nerve RC 8 mit 11,2kg kann das sein??



eher unwahrscheinlich, das RC8 müsste leichter sein. Also wahrscheinlich wiegt das RC7 11,4 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oryx76 (29. November 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> eher unwahrscheinlich, das RC8 müsste leichter sein. Also wahrscheinlich wiegt das RC7 11,4 kg



Ja, so ist es. Im 2008er Katalog steht es mit 11,4 kg drin


----------



## braintrust (29. November 2007)

grml kein weißes ES...dann bleib ich doch bei meinem grünen 

das grün vom grand canyon sieht aber sehr fett aus...wäre auch was fürs tourque ^^


----------



## jomü (29. November 2007)

Also ich find das nerve es8 in grün richtig gut!!!


----------



## Schleudersturz (29. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich frage mich, was der unterschied zwischen Dt 240 Is und DT 240 Naben ist, kann mir da jemand vielleicht auf die sprünge helfen?! 

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Nerve XC 8.0 oder ein Radon QLT Race 7.0 zu holen! Bitte um aufklärung


----------



## Astaroth (29. November 2007)

Dere,
auf den ersten Blick gefallen mir die 08er Modelle nicht bis auf eins und das ist das FRX!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Pumabert (29. November 2007)

Seh ich das richtig?! Die meisten Modelle sind jetzt schon als Express Bikes lieferbar?!?! Krass, das nenne ich mal eine Entwicklung im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren. Das einzige was mich etwas fuchst ist, dass das XC 6.0 bei eigentlich gleicher Ausstattung 100 EUR billiger ist als letztes Jahr - schön für die, die dieses Jahr bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (29. November 2007)

schade, dass das xc 9.0 "nur" ein xt kurbel hat....  
sonst sehr gelungen!


----------



## xstephanx (29. November 2007)

also die weiß/rot kombination am FRX gefällt mir absolut!-genial.
die bikes sind optisch teilweise zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig (farblich), aber dennoch sehr gelungen, meiner meinung nach 

schade, dass keine designs von dem wettbewerb verwendet wurden...das wär der absolute brüller gewesen...aber naja ^^

lg


----------



## LoB (29. November 2007)

Was ist denn da mit den Gewichtsangaben passiert? Da hat sich Canyon doch etwas weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt oder?
Das 2008er XC 7.0 soll genauso viel wiegen wie das XC 9.0 aus 2007? Wo soll das herkommen?


----------



## cos75 (29. November 2007)

Dämpferlänge beim Nerve AM/ES: 222/66 mm  
Das ist ein Fehler oder ?


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. November 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Dämpferlänge beim Nerve AM/ES: 222/66 mm
> Das ist ein Fehler oder ?



Das muss auf jeden Fall ein Fehler sein. Die Dämpferlänge laut den Angaben ist dann beim Nerve ES und Torque ES identisch.
Bisher hatte das Nerve immer nur 190 mm gehabt. 
Wenn man schon rein optisch sich die Bikes ansieht, dann sieht man einen Längenunterschied.


----------



## Langley (30. November 2007)

Sie hatten wieder nicht den Mut zur Doppelbrücke - FRX ist nett, aber nett reicht nicht.

Schade.

Langley


----------



## cos75 (30. November 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Das muss auf jeden Fall ein Fehler sein. Die Dämpferlänge laut den Angaben ist dann beim Nerve ES und Torque ES identisch.
> Bisher hatte das Nerve immer nur 190 mm gehabt.
> Wenn man schon rein optisch sich die Bikes ansieht, dann sieht man einen Längenunterschied.



Und schon wurde es korrigiert.


----------



## flyingscot (30. November 2007)

Langley schrieb:


> Sie hatten wieder nicht den Mut zur Doppelbrücke - FRX ist nett, aber nett reicht nicht.



Das FRX hat jetzt auch nur noch 180mm Federweg... seltsam...


----------



## Hanussen (30. November 2007)

Was mir gleich mal positiv aufgefallen ist, wenn ich mein ES 5.0 von 2007 mit dem neuen AM 5.0 2008 vergleiche:

- "besserer" Dämpfer
- XT Naben und nicht mehr diese schlechten billig-Deore Naben
- Nobby Nic 2,4 Snakeskin (ob besser als der Albert sei mal dahingestellt, aber teurer auf jeden Fall)
- 300 Gramm leichter

und das Ganze in schönem weiß (bzw. sogar eine Farboption) und für 100 Euro weniger als 2007 - das nenne ich Fortschritt.

Allgemein finde ich, dass sich Canyon einige Gedanken gemacht und durchweg an der Verbesserung ihrer Bikes gearbeitet hat.


----------



## tom23" (30. November 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Was mir gleich mal positiv aufgefallen ist, wenn ich mein ES 5.0 von 2007 mit dem neuen AM 5.0 2008 vergleiche:
> 
> - "besserer" Dämpfer
> - XT Naben und nicht mehr diese schlechten billig-Deore Naben
> ...



Bei den XT-Naben kaufen die bei bestimmt Unmengen ein dieses Jahr, so wird sich das schon lohnen 

die  Deore Kurbel hat immerhin Hollowtech, is auch nicht verkehrt.

Ich finde die AM wie immer Preis-Leistungsmäßig super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jomü (30. November 2007)

0Kann man eigentlich bei den Canyons auser der Rahmengröße beim bestellen nichts wählen??? Was ist mit Vorbaulänge oder Kurbelarmlänge??
Weiß niemand ob die Farben pulverbeschichtet oder nasslackiert oder eloxiert sind?
MfG Jo


----------



## Reignman (30. November 2007)

jomü schrieb:


> 0Kann man eigentlich bei den Canyons auser der Rahmengröße beim bestellen nichts wählen??? Was ist mit Vorbaulänge oder Kurbelarmlänge??
> Weiß niemand ob die Farben pulverbeschichtet oder nasslackiert oder eloxiert sind?
> MfG Jo



schätze mal, dass dies u.a. ein Grund ist warum Canyon  so günstige Preise anbieten kann. Wenig Varianten - Varianten machen das Produkt teurer. So ist es Standardware, und kann vorab produziert werden bzw. günstig vorab eingekauft werden.


----------



## jomü (30. November 2007)

Hab grad mal die Jungs an der Hotline genervt. Das weiß ist eine Pulverbeschichtung falls jemand interessiert. Leider sind die Nerve AMs voraussichtlich erst Anfang Februar lieferbar.


----------



## Christian_74 (30. November 2007)

Vieles steht auch im Faq in der Webpage.

http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?q=81


----------



## DoubleU (30. November 2007)

Langley schrieb:


> Sie hatten wieder nicht den Mut zur Doppelbrücke - FRX ist nett, aber nett reicht nicht.
> 
> Schade.
> 
> Langley


 
Finde ich auch. Optisch auf den ersten Blick mit den roten Felgen ein Hingucker, aber auch einige Verschlechterungen hier und da. Den Sattel finde ich mal oberkacke z.B..
Auch nerven diese kleinen versteckten Verschlechterungen wie keine Enduro-Griffe mehr. Kommt irgendwie als Mogelpackung daher im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr mit der illusion des gleichen Preises - jedenfalls mein erster Eindruck.


----------



## fone (30. November 2007)

jomü schrieb:


> 0Kann man eigentlich bei den Canyons auser der Rahmengröße beim bestellen nichts wählen??? Was ist mit Vorbaulänge oder Kurbelarmlänge??


geht das bei giant oder specialized? mir wurde da bisher nix angeboten.


----------



## jomü (30. November 2007)

Also beim Vorbau zumindest gabs bei mir da beim Händler kein Problem. Die Kurbel hätte der wohl auch nur gegen Aufpreis gewechselt. Aber ich hab gesehen bei Canyon kann man die Vorbaulänge auch gegen einen kleine Aufpreis anpassen.


----------



## Sisu (30. November 2007)

steht eigentlich auch alles in den FAQ:

"Frage
Kann ich ein Canyon-Rad auch mit einer anderen Ausstattung oder Farbe bekommen?
Antwort
Alle Canyon-Räder können wir nur in den abgebildeten Farben und Ausstattungen ausliefern. 

Schon im Herbst des Vorjahres entscheiden wir, welche Modelle wir mit welcher Ausstattung in der nächsten Saison anbieten werden. Es wird die Stückzahl der einzelnen Modelle festgelegt und dementsprechend werden die Komponenten direkt beim Hersteller geordert. Den Preisvorteil, der dabei entsteht, geben wir an unsere Kunden weiter. Deshalb sind keine Änderungen möglich. 

Ausnahme von der Regel sind Änderungen im Bereich Zahnkranzübersetzung, Lenkerbreite sowie Vorbaulänge, die wir gegen einen geringen Aufpreis gerne vornehmen."

 ...oder man besorgt sich sein Wunschteil und schickt es zu Canyon, die dieses dann montieren, und das andere nicht verbaute Teil wird dann trotzdem mitgeliefert.....und man kann es in der Bucht verkaufen 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Büscherammler (30. November 2007)

Puh, zum Glück hab ich ein 07 Torque FR9!!
Das weiß mit den roten Laufrädern seiht zwar sehr geil aus, 07 war aber mehr Torwue für weniger Geld!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (30. November 2007)

Also farblich bin ein wenig enttäuscht was Canyon dort bei der Herren-Bikes veranstaltet hat. Warum nicht mehr Mut beweisen??

Ihr könnt es doch, siehe die neuen WCX-Fullys. Die vier Blumen-Designs insbesondere das grün-braune und das blau-braune sind der Oberknaller!!

Hoffentlich im nächstes Jahr bitte mal mehr Farb*KOMBINATIONEN* für die Herren der Schöpfung.


----------



## Sisu (30. November 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also farblich bin ein wenig enttäuscht was Canyon dort bei der Herren-Bikes veranstaltet hat. Warum nicht mehr Mut beweisen??
> 
> Ihr könnt es doch, siehe die neuen WCX-Fullys. Die vier Blumen-Designs insbesondere das grün-braune und das blau-braune sind der Oberknaller!!
> 
> Hoffentlich im nächstes Jahr bitte mal mehr Farb*KOMBINATIONEN* für die Herren der Schöpfung.



...ich wußte gar nicht, daß Männer auf Blumen-Designs stehen 

ich für meinen Teil kann bei meinen Bikes gerne auf so einen Schnickschnack
verzichten 

aber Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden....sonst wäre es auch langweilig 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## MasterAss (30. November 2007)

Naja blumig muss es ja nun auch nicht zwingend sein, aber Farbkombinationen wären mal schön anstatt immer nur tristes Grau/Schwarz oder schmutzempfindliches Weiß.
Die drei extra Farben bei der ES Serie reißen es aber nicht wirklich raus.


----------



## schlickjump3r (30. November 2007)

Hi,

sagt mal weiss jemand ob es ein paar richtige Bilder vom Nerv AM 9.0 in dieser art wie vom 07er gibt.





Würd mir ganz gerne mal anschaun wie das mit der Farbkombo im richtigen Licht auschaut. Leider is ja die 08er fox tales silber und die weissen EX 1750 hmm


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,



DoubleU schrieb:


> Auch nerven diese kleinen versteckten Verschlechterungen wie keine Enduro-Griffe mehr. Kommt irgendwie als Mogelpackung daher im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr mit der illusion des gleichen Preises - jedenfalls mein erster Eindruck.



das Torque FRX und die Torque FR 8.0 - 9.0 kommen mit Odi Ruffian MX Schraubgriffen. Das war eine "letzte Minute" Änderung, die auf dem Foto nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden konnte. Auf der Homepage sieht man das leider nicht, weil hier die Griffe anders als im Katalog nicht angegeben werden. Generell bin ich mir sicher, das wir eher viele kleine Verbesserungen an den Bikes haben. Gut, ich bin da jetzt nicht ganz neutral, aber ich habe mir alle 2007er Bikes sehr genau angeschaut und nach Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten gesucht und diese auch umgesetzt. Die Bikes sind durch die Komponentenauswahl fast alle leichter geworden und auch die neuen Komponenten wie die 2008er Fox Generation oder die The One Bremse von Formula sind für mich ein Schritt vorwärts.

Viele Grüße aus Taichung / Taiwan,

Michael


----------



## DoubleU (1. Dezember 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok, danke für die Antwort Michael.
Das ist ja schon mal ein Wort, aber kann ja keiner ahnen, denn auf den Produktfotos sind die Standard-Iridium-Griffe, wenn ich nicht völlig blind bin. 
Und in der Ausstattungsliste tauchen die auch nicht auf - im Gegensatz zu den Ergon Enduro letztes Jahr. Keine Ahnung wie die Odi Ruffian Griffe im Vergleich so sind, aber anatomischer/besser als die Ergons sehen die nicht wirklich aus - eher Standard, aber halt zum klemmen. Kennt die jemand? Bis jetzt fand ich die Ergon immer on top, also wieso ändern? Kostenfrage?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Dezember 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> ...Den Sattel finde ich mal oberkacke ... kleinen versteckten Verschlechterungen wie keine Enduro-Griffe mehr ... Mogelpackung ...


Geh bitte, sei doch nicht so hysterisch. 
Sattel ist sowieso Geschmacksfrage, Griffe ebenso. An einem 2700-Euro-Rad preislich irrelevant, da mit wenigen Euros tauschbar.


----------



## DoubleU (1. Dezember 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Geh bitte, sei doch nicht so hysterisch.
> Sattel ist sowieso Geschmacksfrage, Griffe ebenso. An einem 2700-Euro-Rad preislich irrelevant, da mit wenigen Euros tauschbar.


 
Entspann du dich mal und komm hier nicht mit Binsenweisheiten. Das man die für kleines Geld austauschen kann weiß schließlich jeder Trottel, aber wenn von Verbesserungen die Rede ist sehe ich das zumindest so, daß dann das Gesamtpaket besser sein sollte und nicht an einer Stelle was verbessern und an anderer Stelle "verschlechtern" bzw. einsparen. Dann soll das Rad von mir aus direkt mehr kosten, aber nicht rummogeln, so daß man erst einmal anfangen muß zu basteln wenn das Rad kommt. Ich glaube ja schon, daß Canyon die Intention hat ein gutes Gesamtrad zu verkaufen. Keine Ahnung was für dich hysterisch ist, aber ich hab zumindest nur nachgefragt.


----------



## Christian_74 (1. Dezember 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Die vier Blumen-Designs insbesondere das grün-braune und das blau-braune sind der Oberknaller!!



Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob dass Blumen sein sollen oder tatsächlich Paprikas.


----------



## oggi2000 (1. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen,hab gestern mal angefragt ob Canyon auch nen Rahmenupgarde anbieten. Ich hab die LUX MR Waffe gesehen und gleich ein wenig verliebt. Aufgrund dessen habsch gleich mal ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben und nicht mal ne Stunde später(!!!)kam ne ne Antwort die mich leider enttäuschte.

"Sehr geehrter Herr .......,

vielen Dank für Ihre eMail. Es freut uns, dass Ihnen der neue LUX MR
Rahmen so gut gefällt.
Leider nehmen wir keine 'alten' Rahmen oder Räder in Zahlung, daher
bieten wir den Service eines Upgrade Preises leider nicht an.
Sollten Sie Lizenzfahrer sein, bieten wir Ihnen das Frame Set zum
Sonderpreis von 1599 an.

Mit den besten Wünschen,

G............"


----------



## Richi2000 (1. Dezember 2007)

Schön wäre jetzt noch, wenn man an die Torques noch fix eine ISCG Aufnahme anlöten und dann für nächstes Jahr auf 160/180mm  (bzw160/180/200mm und Doppelbrückenoption zumindest am FRX) aufrüsten würde. Mit verschiedenen Bohrungen im Umlenkhebel machen das andere Hersteller doch schon lange 
Die Farboptionen... na ja so schlimm ist das nicht, steh eh mehr auf dezente Lackierung- mit einem "Wellensittich" will ich nicht rumfahren... rote Laufräder, schwarze Laufräder... entscheidend ist WAS verbaut wird (FUNKTION!).


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Dezember 2007)

oggi2000 schrieb:


> Sollten Sie Lizenzfahrer sein, bieten wir Ihnen das Frame Set zum
> Sonderpreis von 1599 an.



Ich glaub ich werd Lizenzfahrer


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,



> Schön wäre jetzt noch, wenn man an die Torques noch fix eine ISCG Aufnahme anlöten



Löten nein, schweissen ja. Der Torque FRX und der Torque FR Rahmen haben beide ISCG05 Aufnahmen verbaut (und der FR hat jetzt auch 12mm Rear Maxle)

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Raoul Duke (1. Dezember 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob dass Blumen sein sollen oder tatsächlich Paprikas.


----------



## Raoul Duke (1. Dezember 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie die Odi Ruffian Griffe im Vergleich so sind, aber anatomischer/besser als die Ergons sehen die nicht wirklich aus - eher Standard, aber halt zum klemmen. Kennt die jemand? Bis jetzt fand ich die Ergon immer on top, also wieso ändern? Kostenfrage?
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



wir haben seit einem Jahr Odi Ruffian drauf und sind mehr als zufrieden 
Super Grip,auch bei Regen, kein Verrutschen, und vor allem hat man immer noch guten Kontakt zum Lenker...sind also auch nicht zu weich, wie so manche andere!
Aber ist wie viele andere Komponenten auch eine Geschmacksfrage 





Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Schleudersturz (1. Dezember 2007)

Eine Frage an euch experten! 

Was ist der unterschied zwischen einer DT 240 S und einer DT 240 IS Nabe?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (1. Dezember 2007)

mir gefällt das neue torque fr 9.0 in Sand Blasted Anodized Black sehr gut   ,die graue fox passt farblich zum canyon decal und die roten laufräder passen optisch super,dämpfer und gabel haben ja auch noch kleine rot-akzente was alles harmonisch macht.
das bei der schaltung komplett auf xt gesetzt wird stört mich nicht sonderlich und die formulas sind hammer bremsen

ich glaub ich schenks mir im sommer zum geburtstag,bis dahin sollten es ja dann lieferbar sein


----------



## Bechy (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich das GrandCanyon 9.0 bestellen.

Nun meine Frage: Lieber online bestellen oder per Telefon? Mein letztes habe ich per Telefon bestellt.
Bekomme ich online gleich die Informationen über Auslieferung???
Wie sieht es mit der Bezahlung aus? (Da ich nun schon das zweite Rad bei Canyon bestelle werde (ist ja schon ne große Summe), wäre ja Rechnung super nett  )

Gut, ansonsten fahre ich ein XC3 von 2005 in der Rahmengröße L (20"). Und genau diese Rahmengröße würde ich beim GC 9.0 auch nehmen. Sind die Rahmenvergleichbar?? Gleiche Größe?
(Ich möchte das Rad speziell für die Renneinsätze nehmen, sprich hohen Niveauunterschied (nennt man das so??  ). Gestrecke, sportliche Position)

Gut, das wars erstmal 

MfG,
Bechyyy


----------



## Didi123 (1. Dezember 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: Lieber online bestellen oder per Telefon? Mein letztes habe ich per Telefon bestellt.



Am Telefon kann man die eine oder andere Frage noch kurz klären, online nicht.
Ich würde sowas telefonisch machen.


----------



## theworldburns (1. Dezember 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Entspann du dich mal ... blablabla... Keine Ahnung was für dich hysterisch ist, aber ich hab zumindest nur nachgefragt.



die ergon "enduro" griffe kosten ein halbes vermögen, sind etwa genauso ergonomisch wie n nackter besenstiel und wiegen unverschämte 150 gramm - diese dinger vom rad runterzunehmen is ne konsequent gute entscheidung



Schleudersturz schrieb:


> Eine Frage an euch experten!
> 
> Was ist der unterschied zwischen einer DT 240 S und einer DT 240 IS Nabe?!



240s heisst das modell bei dt swiss ganz allgemein, früher 240.
240 IS heisst nicht anderes als dass ne 240er dt swiss nabe mit 6loch aufnahme für die disc (IS '00) verbaut ist.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

DT Swiss 240 IS heisst nichts anderes wie "Internationaler Standard", also kein Centerlock sondern die bekannte 6-Loch Aufnahme.

[EDIT] Ups, ja genau, thewolrdburns, ich hätt's mit den DT Naben nicht besser sagen können 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Bechy (1. Dezember 2007)

gut dann werde ich es auch telefonisch machen  Ist ja schon eine ganz schöne Summe.

Naja, jetzt heißt es erstmal im Regen die Trainingsrunde fahren ;(

Wie sieht es mit der Bezahlung aus? Hat jemand von euch auf Rechnung bezahlt?


----------



## DoubleU (1. Dezember 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> gut dann werde ich es auch telefonisch machen  Ist ja schon eine ganz schöne Summe.
> 
> Naja, jetzt heißt es erstmal im Regen die Trainingsrunde fahren ;(
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Bezahlung aus? Hat jemand von euch auf Rechnung bezahlt?


 
Rechnung ist glaube ich nicht. Nachnahme ist das beste meiner Meinung nach - musst halt nur die Kohle da haben wenn es kommt oder eben von der Post abholen. Kreditkarte wäre natürlich besser, aber das machen die leider nur im Ausland.


----------



## fitze (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich fand die Ergon Enduro auch eine große Enttäuschung.
-viel zu teuer
-viel zu schwer
-IMHO nicht ergonomischer als ein normaler Griff
-Die "Einlagen" lösen sich ab. So bei mir passiert und auch bei nem Kumpel. Im Canyon Laden konnte ich das auch an fast allen sehen.

Fazit: Garantietausch und dann zur bucht und brauchbare Griffe für die Hälfte gekauft


----------



## theworldburns (1. Dezember 2007)

hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha1000 (1. Dezember 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich das GrandCanyon 9.0 bestellen.
> 
> ...



Hi
Das kommt ganz auf deine Größe an. Mein Grand Canyon Race habe ich damals in L bestellt, passt eigentlich ganz gut, aber wenns richtig zur Sache geht, keine Waldautobahn oder so wäre M besser gewesen. Einfach handlicher und mehr Platz am Oberrohr.

Achso ganz vergessen bin 183 cm und Schrittlänge ca 86,5

Hab mein Nerve RC 8.0 dewegen auch in Größe M gekauft. Und muß sagen passt einfach perfekt.
Hoffe konnte Dir wenigstens ein bischen helfen. Mir gings bei der Bestellung genau so.
Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Bechy (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

ich bin 1,84m und habe eine Schrittlänge von...ca 88-90cm.

Ich bin mir echt unschlüssig ... Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem XC in L immer gut zurecht gekommen...mmhh


----------



## jomü (2. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist gerade was aufgefallen. Vergleicht mal das Lux MR mit dem Poison Phosphor: http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/8090-92.htm


----------



## E=MC² (2. Dezember 2007)

Siehe Scott Spark oder Merida Project Bejing...


----------



## bao-daniel (2. Dezember 2007)

Naja, bei Carbon- Rahmen  gibt´s keine sooo großen Unterschiede. Fast alle großen Hersteller lassen in den 2 oder 3 Rahmenschmieden in Fernost bauen, klar dass sich die Rahmen dann natürlich auch ziemlich ähneln.


----------



## Didi123 (2. Dezember 2007)

bao-daniel schrieb:


> Naja, bei Carbon- Rahmen  gibt´s keine sooo großen Unterschiede. Fast alle großen Hersteller lassen in den 2 oder 3 Rahmenschmieden in Fernost bauen, klar dass sich die Rahmen dann natürlich auch ziemlich ähneln.



 

Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang?
Die Asiaten bauen den Rahmen (im Idealfall) genau so, wie er vom Auftraggeber vorgegeben wird, warum sollten dich da Rahmen verschiedener Hersteller/Auftraggeber ähneln...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bao-daniel (2. Dezember 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang?
> Die Asiaten bauen den Rahmen (im Idealfall) genau so, wie er vom Auftraggeber vorgegeben wird, warum sollten dich da Rahmen verschiedener Hersteller/Auftraggeber ähneln...?



weil die Rahmenkonstrukteure von hier nicht einfach spontan etwas neues entwickeln, da werden die Erfahrungen der Rahmenbauer aus Fernost schon mit einfließen. Und gerade bei Carbonrahmen gibt es ja dann schon bestehende Formen, die werden dann je nach Wunsch etwas modifiziert, schon hat man einen neuen Rahmen, der einem bestehenden stark ähnelt.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

es gibt sogannten Open Molds, die von mehreren Firmen genutzt werden. Die sind naturgemäß alle gleich. Und dann gibt es Firmen wie Scott, Specialized und einige andere (Canyon auch) die den Rahmen zu 100% selbst entwickeln. Alle Bauteile an einem Canyon Rahmen sind komplett von uns gezeichnet worden und auch das Lay-Up, also die Vorgaben welche Fasern wo verwendet werden stammt von uns. Da wird keine Form recycelt. Natürlich spielt auch die Umsetzung in der Produktion eine Rolle, aber da ist unser Hersteller so professionell, das das keinen Einfluss auf die Form des Rahmens hat. Das sich Rahmen dennoch hin und wieder ähneln liegt auch irgendwo in der Natur der Sache, sprich in den Anforderungen an eine bestimme Modelllinie. Anforderung an ein Marathonbike: Es muss leicht sein, steif, die Kennlinie muss passen, ein Flaschenhalter ist Pflicht usw. Ich hatte es schonmal geschrieben, der Lux ist seit mehr als 2 Jahren in der Entwicklung, die erste Skizze gibt es schon auf unserem 2006er Katalog zu sehen, den wir im Herbst 2005 gebaut haben. Damals gab es weder das Scott Spark noch das Merida. Es ist schlicht so, das Scott und Merida anhand des Lastenheftes für ein Carbonmarathonbike zu einem ähnlichen Design wie wir gekommen sind, ohne das einer vom anderen abgekupfert hat. Noch ein blödes Beispiel hinterher: Ein Elefant besetzt heute eine ähnliche biologische Nische wie es vor 65 Mio Jahren ein Sauropode getan hat. Und prompt sind Ähnlichkeiten im Körperbauwie bspw. Füße erkennbar, ohne das der Elefant vom Apatosaurus abgekupfert hat .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ufo-de (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo an alle,

gut  dass ich das mit den Griffen jetzt auch lese...Komme gerade mit meinem Torque wieder und mir fallen die Hände ab. Also so einen Rotz habe ich ja noch nie erlebt. Ich glaube sogar nen Besenstiel wäre die bessere Wahl.

Zu den Lieferzeiten: Das haben sie mir weder gesagt noch geschrieben. Plötzlich war es da.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## theworldburns (2. Dezember 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



nicht nur leitender angesteller bei canyon sondern auch noch paläontologe? ;D


----------



## mstaab_canyon (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi,



theworldburns schrieb:


> nicht nur leitender angesteller bei canyon sondern auch noch paläontologe? ;D



als 12jähriger war ich da ganz gross und hab sogar ein Buch geschrieben, was aber leider nie veröffentlich wurde, weil es ausser meinem 13jährigen Mitforscher keiner zu lesen bekam. Aber ein bischen was ist noch hängen geblieben, auch wenn meine paläontologischen Forschungen heute weitgehen abgeschlossen sind 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## bao-daniel (2. Dezember 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt sogannten Open Molds, die von mehreren Firmen genutzt werden. Die sind naturgemäß alle gleich. Und dann gibt es Firmen wie Scott, Specialized und einige andere (Canyon auch) die den Rahmen zu 100% selbst entwickeln. Alle Bauteile an einem Canyon Rahmen sind komplett von uns gezeichnet worden und auch das Lay-Up, also die Vorgaben welche Fasern wo verwendet werden stammt von uns. Da wird keine Form recycelt. Natürlich spielt auch die Umsetzung in der Produktion eine Rolle, aber da ist unser Hersteller so professionell, das das keinen Einfluss auf die Form des Rahmens hat. Das sich Rahmen dennoch hin und wieder ähneln liegt auch irgendwo in der Natur der Sache, sprich in den Anforderungen an eine bestimme Modelllinie. Anforderung an ein Marathonbike: Es muss leicht sein, steif, die Kennlinie muss passen, ein Flaschenhalter ist Pflicht usw. Ich hatte es schonmal geschrieben, der Lux ist seit mehr als 2 Jahren in der Entwicklung, die erste Skizze gibt es schon auf unserem 2006er Katalog zu sehen, den wir im Herbst 2005 gebaut haben. Damals gab es weder das Scott Spark noch das Merida. Es ist schlicht so, das Scott und Merida anhand des Lastenheftes für ein Carbonmarathonbike zu einem ähnlichen Design wie wir gekommen sind, ohne das einer vom anderen abgekupfert hat. Noch ein blödes Beispiel hinterher: Ein Elefant besetzt heute eine ähnliche biologische Nische wie es vor 65 Mio Jahren ein Sauropode getan hat. Und prompt sind Ähnlichkeiten im Körperbauwie bspw. Füße erkennbar, ohne das der Elefant vom Apatosaurus abgekupfert hat .
> 
> ...


Das ist im Prinzip genau das, was ich meinte, nur das du´s irgendwie unmissverständlicher erklären konntest


----------



## Bechy (2. Dezember 2007)

Soll ich euch mal was erzählen??

Ich bestelle morgen mein baldiges (hoffentlich sehr bald!!) Grand Canyon 9.0.

MfG.
Tonyyy


----------



## Raoul Duke (2. Dezember 2007)

Haben doch alle ein Horst Link. Scheint evolutionär nicht so unfit zu sein.


----------



## dawncore (2. Dezember 2007)

nur als Info, beim Torque ES7.0 sind Oros verbaut, abgebildet sind aber Juicys....


----------



## Bechy (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe das GC 9.0 bestellt! nur so als info ;=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (3. Dezember 2007)

ich weiß nicht ob nur mir das aufgefallen ist, aber ich finde ja, dass eure carbonrahmen beim spectral und auch beim lux von der optik her "schmutzig" wirken. wie als wären fettflecken auf den rahmen. besonders deutlich zu sehen beim lux 9.0 und beim spectral 8.0.

wurde da nur bei den fotos nicht aufgepasst (was ich nicht vermute), ist die optik so gewollt (was ich nicht hoffe) oder ist das konstruktionsbedingt (schätze ich mal)? wenn es konstruktionsbedingt ist, warum sehe ich das nicht bei anderen herstellern und warum macht ihr es nicht anders? hochwertig wirkt das für mich persönlich nicht und ich würde mich ärgern, wenn ich eins kaufen würde für den preis. der rahmen an sich und die steifigkeiten mögen ja top sein, aber irgendwie ist das optisch nicht so prickelnd... (spiele mit dem gedanken eines spectral schon seit längerem)


----------



## Christian_74 (3. Dezember 2007)

Die Cabonoptik von Canyon wurde hier mal in einen Thread über dem Spectral dieses Jahres, dikutiert. Niemand wahr vom Aussehen begeistert aber Canyons Urteil lautete: normal und konstruktionsbedingt bei Carbon.

Jeder Hersteller hat verschiedene Ansätze für die eigene Carbonoptik. Wenn die von Canyon weiterhin diese "Flecken" entspricht, sehe ich mehrere ähnliche threads fürs nächstes Jahr kommen.


----------



## bao-daniel (3. Dezember 2007)

Die aktuellen Carborahmen von Canyon mit der Bezeichnung "Carbon Fibre Black" haben alle diese hässlichen Flecken. Angeblich ist das wohl so gewollt (weil ja sonst eine zusätzliche Schicht Deckcarbon drauflaminiert werden müsste). So wie es aussieht haben zumindest beim LUX und beim CF die weißen und die Fumic- Rahmen ne extra Lackierung verpasst bekommen. Hat mich auch für 2008 vom Kauf eines LUX MR abgehalten. Wollte wenn ein 9.0 haben, aber komplett weiss mag ich nicht, Fumic auf´m Rahmen ist nicht mein Stil und die Fleckenoptik wirkt meines erachtens einfach total unprofessionell. Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass bei den 2009er Modellen die Carbonrahmen endlich schöner werden, aber für 2008 bleibts bei den Flecken.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die Übersetzung bei den ´08er Bikes top 
A special radial spherical-bearing in the Schwingendrehpunkt that is positioned extremely close to the oversized hollow-chamber bottom bracket shell, provides for the propulsion neutrality of the suspension.


----------



## right turn (3. Dezember 2007)

bao-daniel schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Carborahmen von Canyon mit der Bezeichnung "Carbon Fibre Black" haben alle diese hässlichen Flecken. Angeblich ist das wohl so gewollt (weil ja sonst eine zusätzliche Schicht Deckcarbon drauflaminiert werden müsste). So wie es aussieht haben zumindest beim LUX und beim CF die weißen und die Fumic- Rahmen ne extra Lackierung verpasst bekommen. Hat mich auch für 2008 vom Kauf eines LUX MR abgehalten. Wollte wenn ein 9.0 haben, aber komplett weiss mag ich nicht, Fumic auf´m Rahmen ist nicht mein Stil und die Fleckenoptik wirkt meines erachtens einfach total unprofessionell. Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass bei den 2009er Modellen die Carbonrahmen endlich schöner werden, aber für 2008 bleibts bei den Flecken.



Hallo,

ich fahre ein Ultimate CF, und muß sagen, daß die Optik in Natura 
wesentlich besser aussieht als im Katalog. 
Dabei ist das Carbon auch nur zwischen den Knotenpukten am Rahmen
erkennbar ("Diese" sind schwarz lackiert) und schimmert je nach Lichteinfallswinkel äußerst edel durch.
Außerdem würde die von manchen bevorzugte Wabenstruktur einen
wesentlich höheren Preis zur Folge haben ohne die Funktion positiv zu
beeinflussen ! 
Außerdem wirkt der Rahmen so wesentlich lebendiger und individueller als grau eloxierte
Alurohre.

Aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden !


----------



## bao-daniel (3. Dezember 2007)

Selbstverständlich weiß ich, wie die Rahmen in Natura aussehen, sonst könnte ich mir darüber ja kein wirkliches Urteil erlauben. Für mich liegt das Problem einfach darin, dass durch die Wicklungen des Carbons eine ungleichmäßige Optik entsteht. Dadurch das das Carbon ja in unterschiedliche Richtungen gelegt wird, entsteht eine ungleichmäßige Optik. Klar ist das ganze Geschmackssache und es ist auch verständlich, dass die zusätzliche Lage Sichtcarbon verdammt teuer wäre, allerdings wäre es ohne weiteres möglich, einfach eine schwarze Lackschicht drüber zu setzen, wie man an den Fumic- Rahmen ja sehen kann. Die Fumic- Decals könnte man ja einfach weglassen. Für mich ist es eben auch wichtig, dass das Bike eine stimmige Optik hat, sieht ja (und das musst du auch zugeben) ziemlich komisch aus einen Canyon Rahmen mit der Wabenoptik und daran eine WCS- Carbon- Stütze in Sichtcarbon zu fahren.


----------



## right turn (3. Dezember 2007)

Da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht, mir gefällt das "Fumic" Design
auch besser aber wie du schon sagtest stört der Schriftzug.
Wäre echt geil, wenn man dort den eigenen Namen einfügen könnte,
so wie bei den Rennrädern !


----------



## CLang (3. Dezember 2007)

so ist das leben.
bei den ersten rennrad f10 modellen wurde gejammert, dass da ein schwarzer lack über der carbon-struktur ist...
eine zusätzliche lage sichtcarbon kostet, wiegt und bringt funktionell nichts.
mir gefällts "nackt".


----------



## bao-daniel (5. Dezember 2007)

CLang schrieb:


> so ist das leben.
> bei den ersten rennrad f10 modellen wurde gejammert, dass da ein schwarzer lack über der carbon-struktur ist...
> eine zusätzliche lage sichtcarbon kostet, wiegt und bringt funktionell nichts.
> mir gefällts "nackt".



Dann hast du leider damals nicht gut aufgepasst oder das Problem einfach nicht verstanden: Bei den f10 rr- Rahmen wurde über den Lack gejammert, weil man der Meinung war, unter dem Lack würde sich die Sichtcarbon- Optik verbergen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Sichtcarbon ist genau wie der Name schon sagt *Sichtcarbon*. Soll heißen für nix gut ausser gut aussehen. Macht den Rahmen vom technischen Standpunkt unnötig schwer. Wir verwenden bei unseren Carbonrahmen Fasern der verschiedenste Arten (unser Entwicklungschef Dr. Michael Kaiser kann da sicher besser Auskunft geben als ich), darunter eine am Gabelkopf der neuen Rennrad OneOneFour die eine dem Sichtcarbon ähnliche Oberflächenstruktur hat, aber wir sind die Rahmenoberfläche optisch bewusst rein vom technischen Standpunkt angegangen. Natürlich wird die Oberfläche optimiert, aber Farbunterschiede und Strukturunterschiede sind beim Carbon vollkommen normal. Und im Original sieht das auch gut aus. Richtig ist allerdings leider, das sich das im Foto nur sehr schwer darstellen lässt und je nach Betrachtung evtl fleckig aussieht, obwohl es das nicht ist.

Viele Grüße,

Michael, immer noch in Taichung und gleich zum Abendessen unterwegs


----------



## MasterAss (5. Dezember 2007)

Guten Hunger! Pass auf, dass die dir keinen Hund untermischen


----------



## CLang (5. Dezember 2007)

nö (zu bio-daniel)


----------



## TTW Kubi (5. Dezember 2007)

Bei meinem CERVELO R3 sieht man auch schön diese Corbonstruktur. Dat sieht richtig edel aus, wenn die Sonne drauf knallt gibt das schöne Reflektionen     
Ich finde diese schöner als bei Carbonrahmen üblichen "Wabenstrukturen" als letzte Schicht


----------



## jongdebell (5. Dezember 2007)

mir gefällt das lux mr richtig gut und ich habe schon ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht mir das teil zuzulegen. habe heute bei der hotline angerufen und erfahren dass die 9.0er bikes in größe "m" leider erst gegen mitte april verfügbar sein werden  

ist eigentlich außer mir noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass die gewichtsangaben beim lux mr teilweise nicht stimmen können? das 9.0 ltd. z.b. ist mit 9.5kg angegeben und das 9.0 sl mit 9.6kg. aber alleine die breiteren reifen machen insgesamt bereits einen gewichtsunterschied von ca. 180 gramm aus. darüber hinaus wiegt die fox federgabel 180 gramm mehr und die sram x.0 trigger sind auch schwerer als die twistshifter.   

in einem canyon preview katalog, den ich auf einer bike messe in holland bekommen habe ist das 9.0 ltd. mit 9,55kg und das 9.0 sl mit 9,95kg angegeben. die angaben erscheinen mir realistischer...


----------



## Raoul Duke (5. Dezember 2007)

das mit den Gewichten muß man wohl auch etwas skeptisch sehen.
Als ich mir vor 2 Jahren mein ESX bestellt hatte, hatte ich mich zunächst aufgrund des Gewichtes und der Komponenten für das ESX8 entschieden.
Beim Zusammenzählen der einzelnen Gewichte kam ich auch auf das Ergebnis, daß das so nicht stimmen konnte.
Das Gewicht wurde daraufhin auch korrigiert 
Ich habe mich dann für ein ESX7 entschieden, da der Preisunterschied für sowenig Gewichtsdifferenz für mich nicht gerechtfertigt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_lee (6. Dezember 2007)

Aber das die schon im 2ten Jahr in folge es nicht hinkriegen das Torque FRX richtig zu beschriften (bez. Federwerg)!! Ich denke an dem Fertigungsauftrag hat/ wird sich von 07 auf 08 nichts ändern, sprich es werden 08 die gleichen Rahmen sein. Ist ja nicht schlimm, aber es kann doch nicht so schwer sein aus 180 ne 200 zu machen, einfach der richtigkeit halber. Das Dauert max. ne halbe Stunde...


----------



## Santa Claus (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Was haltet ihr von den zweifarbigen Rahmen der Frauenbikes. Find das sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Hätte man auch bei den menbikes machen können. Was haltet Ihr davon.. Wär was neues für 2009. Ich glaube ich hätte auch einen zweifarbigen Rahmen genommen.


----------



## Sisu (9. Dezember 2007)

@Santa
mir persönlich gefällts nicht, aber ich finde es ok, daß es die Option gibt auszuwählen, ob einfarbig oder mit Blümchendekor.
Kann dann jede(r) selbst entscheiden.......allerdings könnte das wiederum sich negativ auf die Lieferfristen auswirken.
Je mehr verschiedene Optionen es gibt, desto aufwändiger wird die Herstellung!
Das wiederum könnte sich natürlich dann auch negativ auf den Preis auswirken.

Aber das ist nur so eine Vermutung....vielleicht ist das in naher Zukunft auch alles kein Problem mehr 

Bleibt abzuwarten!

Nettes Filmchen übrigens 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Eric2104 (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Bin neu im Bikegeschäft (fahre seit Frühling) und überlege ob ich mir das Torque FR 7.0 zulegen sollte.

Möchte damit n' bisschen DH, FR bzw. im bikepark fahren.

Kann mir jemand nützliche Informationen dazu geben??

mfg Eric


----------



## ufo-de (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
nützliche Tipps? Setz Dir nen Helm auf! 
Spaß beiseite. 
Habe das 2007er ES 8.0 und bin sehr zufrieden(außer mit der Lyric )
Das neue 7.0 ist auch ne geile Kiste, aber ich kann mir nicht schon wieder nen neues holen(gibts auich keinen Grund zu)...HEHE 
Der Bikepark ist auch zu weit weg um sich das FR zu holen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## theworldburns (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Christian, was hast du denn so alles für Problemchen mit der Lyrik?

Grüße


----------



## ufo-de (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi

die ist nach 50km schon ausgeschlagen gewesen. Hat gut Spiel bekommen. ZU viel für meinen Geschmack.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## theworldburns (17. Dezember 2007)

ja meine auch, haben low und highspeed druckstufe bei dir funktioniert? meine waren nicht spürbar, ist grad bei sportimport, bin gespannt ob sie noch das jahr zurück kommt


----------



## ufo-de (17. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ich spüre da auch groß nichts. All so nen Firlefanz. Geht alles nur kaputt.
Früher bin ich auch den Berg runter gekommen. Sogar noch öfter als mit der ganzen neuen Technik.

Den Vogel abgeschossen hat mein Ghost ERT7500- da ist alles dran kaputt. Gabel beim auspacken aus dem Karton ne Dichtung geplatzt, 2 Dämpfer und zu guterletzt die Wippe verloren wegen falscher Fräsung. Achsen, Blozen, Wippe alles im A... GAnze 250km mit gefahren-Aber das gehört hier alles nicht hin.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## fitze (17. Dezember 2007)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ja meine auch, haben low und highspeed druckstufe bei dir funktioniert? meine waren nicht spürbar, ist grad bei sportimport, bin gespannt ob sie noch das jahr zurück kommt



Meine war nach 5 Tagen wieder da. Allerdings wurde auch nix repariert, sondern ich bekam ne neue Gabel (mit wieder zu wenig öl und so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

